# Mavericks, votre avis ?



## thefutureismylife (11 Juin 2013)

"Mavericks", rien que ce changement d'appellation marque une certaine révolution et montre le tournant que prend Apple.

Fini les simples "applications en plus" pour faire d'un OS un nouveau dans le club des félins. Cette fois ce sont aux entrailles d'OSX que les employés d'Apple se sont attaqués.

Economiser de la batterie et de l'énergie, voilà un vrai cap : l'optimisation ! Ajoutez quand même quelques applications pour plaire à ceux qui pense que c'est ça qui fait un OS et tout le monde est content.

En soi, je ne suis pas non plus "sur le cul" de cette nouvelle version, mais c'est un peu comme si Apple se *re*lancer dans quelque chose coté Mac. On tend vers le "pratique" et c'est ce qu'on attend de la technologie.

Je me pose une question quand même : iOS 7 par son énorme changement de design semble s'éloigner de nouveau d'OSx, mais est ce qu'iOS ne serait pas un avant gout des interfaces à venir sur le Mac ?


----------



## MacSedik (11 Juin 2013)

J'adore! déjà l'appellation est une surprise, c'est vrai qu'Apple joue maintenant plus sur le terrain de l'optimisation et de l'économie. C'est un Mac OS X plus professionnel je trouve moins axé sur la nouveauté logiciel qui sert juste à faire saliver avant l'achat... le tournant Jony Ive j'adore j'avoue j'étais sceptique mais là c'est plus simple à l'image du nouvel iBook pour Mac.. plus de skeuomorphisme aussi pour iCal d'ailleurs Fortsall en a pris dans la gueule avec les petites piques de Fedirighi ! pas gentil tout ça mais une page est tournée c'est sûr et Apple remet tout à plat comme le dit MacG. L'intégration aussi de plans est bienvenue à part ça la correction du bug du double écran ce n'est pas une surprise !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h26 ----------




thefutureismylife a dit:


> Je me pose une question quand même : iOS 7 par son énorme changement de design semble s'éloigner de nouveau d'OSx, mais est ce qu'iOS ne serait pas un avant gout des interfaces à venir sur le Mac ?



peut être mais c'est pas sûr... iOS a marqué son territoire je trouve par rapport à son grand frère on voit vraiment la différence entre les deux. je pense qu'on verra un rapprochement dans 2-3 versions d'OS X pas moins.


----------



## mocmoc (11 Juin 2013)

MacSedik a dit:


> je pense qu'on verra un rapprochement dans 2-3 versions d'OS X pas moins.



J'ai trouvé la blague de " os X Mavericks" :  Apple a conçu une bombe nucléaire de la technologie numérique du futur et elle l'a fait pété en mer. Pour le moment nous n'avons que la première vague de cette révolution cataclysmique. Et dans quelques années, c'est aqualand !!


----------



## thefutureismylife (11 Juin 2013)

mocmoc a dit:


> J'ai trouvé la blague :  Apple a conçu une bombe nucléaire de la technologie du futur et elle l'a fait pété en mer. Pour le moment nous n'avons que la première vague de ce cataclysme. Et dans quelques années, c'est aqualand !!



Pas mal trouvé, ça me plait. Mais je ne serais pas contre un Aqualand à la sauce Ive.


----------



## JFL27 (11 Juin 2013)

Maverick, quelle trouvaille ! Le nom d'une ancienne distribution Linux. 
Bon maintenant on le sait, le patron n'est plus aux commandes.
Où est la révolution ? Où sont les avancées ?
Lion portait pourtant les germes de l'évolution avec Launchpad mais c'est Microsoft qui affranchi le pas avec Windows8 en tactile ! 
Vous avez déjà essayé Windows8 en tactile ? Je suis Mac mais pourtant là je dis "waooh" ! Une application comme celle de News n'a pas d'équivalent sur Mac. Vous me direz qu'iPhoto n'est pas d'équivalent sur PC !
C'est la convergence entre utilisation tablette et PC qui offre un plus considérable. Pour l'utilisateur commun que je suis mon activité informatique de particulier se réduit à du surf, de la messagerie, de la photo. Bref j'ai juste besoin d'applications simples, plein écran, sans menu et sous menu. Et c'est justement ce que propose W8 soit le minimum façon tablette avec Modern UI soit le classique environnement PC.
Mais pourquoi donc Apple reste sur le bord du quai de son Grand Central ? Un nouveau Macbook Air en tactile voire hybride cela aurait été une bombe. La classe et la simplicité de Mac OsX alliées à la technologie du moment. On n'a eu de la chance que le nouvel Macbook Air ne délaisse pas le WIfi pour le RTC !


----------



## Larme (11 Juin 2013)

C'est intéressant, mais rien d'extraordinaire...
En fait, y'a beaucoup de trucs (comme mon impression sous iOS), où j'ai envie de dire ENFIN !
Les tabs/onglets sur le Finder, c'est ce que fait depuis des années un logiciel tierce...
Les tags (qui a dit mot-dièse ?), c'est pratique, mais rien de bien extraordinaire non plus. Ça fait un mix appréciable entre Commentaires Spotlight et Étiquettes...
Les iBooks : Pourquoi avoir mis autant de temps pour les foutres sur Mac OSX ?

Les vrais trucs que j'ai apprécié par contre, ce sont les travaux sur la consommation, et iCloud "multi-plateforme"...
Bon, pour l'énergie, j'suis un peu déçu par contre... Y'a eu du travail du côté d'Apple (OS), du côté du MacBookAir, et pourtant, j'ai pas vu un énorme gain d'énergie. Maintenant, je suis peut-être mauvaise langue. Apple a présenté son nouveau MBA avec du Haswell sous Moutain Lion, du coup, le MBA Haswell sous Mavericks devrait être très bon en autonomie ? Je l'espère...


----------



## lomedelouest (11 Juin 2013)

Personnellement cet OSX m'allèche les babines! Que pensez-vous de cette gestion de la ram? J'ai l'impression que c'est une vraie innovation, j'ai toujours trouvé que la gestion de la mémoire inactive, jusqu'à présent, était inefficace.


----------



## dumas75 (11 Juin 2013)

Après Mavericks ?...
A vos paris 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spot_de_surf
(la liste est longue)


----------



## Lilou#918 (11 Juin 2013)

Le prochain sera Bells Beach (le spot de surf du film Point Break ^^)!

En tout cas je suis pressé d'avoir Mavericks dans la bête, surtout pour les économies de ressources process!


----------



## Alino06 (11 Juin 2013)

JFL27 a dit:


> Maverick, quelle trouvaille ! Le nom d'une ancienne distribution Linux.
> Bon maintenant on le sait, le patron n'est plus aux commandes.
> Où est la révolution ? Où sont les avancées ?
> Lion portait pourtant les germes de l'évolution avec Launchpad mais c'est Microsoft qui affranchi le pas avec Windows8 en tactile !
> ...



C'est tellement extraordinaire W8 que Microsoft fait machine arrière avec W8.1 et que sur le plan commercial l'OS de Redmond est un échec (même si il faut bien sur remettre ce mot dans le contexte). Le monde professionnel n'en veut d'ailleurs pas.
Mais ouais tu as raison, Apple aurait du suivre cette voie, cette voie qui est tant décrié en longueur d'année sur les forums, à savoir l'uniformisation du monde tactile avec celui du desktop, à savoir le rapprochement d'iOS avec OSX
Tout à l'envers quoi 
Jamais content hein


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2013)

Le tactile sur un ordinateur pourquoi pas, à condition qu'il sache fonctionner classiquement par ailleurs.
Quoiqu'il en soit, même si c'est joli et intéressant, pour l'instant ça ne marche pas commercialement.
D'ailleurs, ce qui se vend, ce ne sont pas les PC tactiles, ce sont les tablettes. Le PC tactile est un marché de niche. Pour l'instant, de petite niche (une nichette disons...)

Revenons à Mavericks et à sa vague : comme d'habitude il faudra voir. Les points cosmétiques et les onglets du Finder sont sans doute pratiques mais ce qui me titille c'est l'attention portée à ma bête noire, la consommation de RAM et la (mauvaise) gestion du _swap_ sur Mac OS X. On dirait que quelqu'un s'est enfin posé les bonnes questions quant à l'évolution de l'OS et a décidé de ne pas faire dans le pseudo-révolutionnaire mais dans le simplement logique :
- ajouter les fonctions ou applications qui manquent
- optimiser les fonctions qui ne marchent pas comme attendu (plutôt de laisser croire que leur comportement erratique est normal).

On jugera sur pièce mais la voie choisie me convient. Autre cerise pour le gâteau, le fait que ça devrait marcher sur mes deux portables équipés de Mountain Lion. Je sens que je vais passer le troisième aussi à ML pour fêter ça.


----------



## JFL27 (11 Juin 2013)

On ne va pas rouvrir le dossier des OS ! 
Pour le tactile, il faut l'avoir essayer sur un hybride pour apprécier le potentiel. D'ailleurs quand Lion est sorti, on nous a présenté Launchpad comme lançant des applications à la manière d'un iPad ! On pouvait donc s'attendre logiquement à l'imminence de la sortie d'un MBA hybride.
Pour l'utilisateur de base que je suis je ne vois pas ce qu'apporte de nouveau Maverick. J'ai plusieurs Macbook les uns sous Léopard, d'autres sous Snow-Leopard et encore d'autres sous Lion. Je ne vois aucune différence à l'utilisation sauf que sous Leopard on ne peut pas synchroniser un iPhone 5 ! 
Concernant le nouveau MBA, rien d'extraordinaire non plus. Le surplus d'autonomie est liée à l'OS ou au nouveau processeur ? Le MBA est annoncé pour 12 heures d'autonomie, le nouveau Vaio Duo est annoncé pour 16 heures avec une architecture très similaire. 
J'attendais plus de cette conférence qui est passée complètement inaperçue. Avant elle faisait les titres du 20 heures !


----------



## ergu (11 Juin 2013)

J'apprécie la gestion du plein écran en double-écran (enfin !)
Une meilleure gestion de la RAM aussi, c'est bien (enfin aussi)
Les onglets dans le Finder ? Pas mal.
Le relooking de Contacts et Calendriers : cosmétique, mais en ce qui concerne mon sens esthétique à moi : ENFIN !!!!!

iWork dans iCloud : OUAIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSS ! (là vous ne voyez rien, mais c'est la danse des sept voiles)

Après, ma seule question concerne la capacité de mon "vieux" MBP (C2D avec 4Go de RAM) de faire tourner le bouzin sans heurt.
Mais bon, si la RAM est mieux gérée, ça devrait être au pire comme avec ML, non ?

Petit bémol : j'ai l'impression que le centre de notification est encore plus envahissant qu'avant et je déteste ce machin (je trouve ça infantilisant)


----------



## Alino06 (11 Juin 2013)

JFL27 a dit:


> On ne va pas rouvrir le dossier des OS !
> Pour le tactile, il faut l'avoir essayer sur un hybride pour apprécier le potentiel. D'ailleurs quand Lion est sorti, on nous a présenté Launchpad comme lançant des applications à la manière d'un iPad ! On pouvait donc s'attendre logiquement à l'imminence de la sortie d'un MBA hybride.
> Pour l'utilisateur de base que je suis je ne vois pas ce qu'apporte de nouveau Maverick. J'ai plusieurs Macbook les uns sous Léopard, d'autres sous Snow-Leopard et encore d'autres sous Lion. Je ne vois aucune différence à l'utilisation sauf que sous Leopard on ne peut pas synchroniser un iPhone 5 !
> Concernant le nouveau MBA, rien d'extraordinaire non plus. Le surplus d'autonomie est liée à l'OS ou au nouveau processeur ? Le MBA est annoncé pour 12 heures d'autonomie, le nouveau Vaio Duo est annoncé pour 16 heures avec une architecture très similaire.
> J'attendais plus de cette conférence qui est passée complètement inaperçue. Avant elle faisait les titres du 20 heures !



Tu trolls, désolé je suis tombé dans le panneau, well done 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h06 ----------

Sinon pour revenir sur l'OS en lui même et sans l'avoir essayé, j'ai quand même l'impression qu'ils ont écouté enfin les "power users" (ou advanced, like you want) à savoir les gens qui TRAVAILLENT avec leurs Mac.
Plus de puissance, l'OS est plus économe en mémoire, en énergie, le Finder repensé en intégrant ENFIN les onglets, la recherche et la classification par Tags etc.
Bref j'ai bien hâte de pouvoir voir ce qu'il donne au quotidien


----------



## pierreko (11 Juin 2013)

> Vous avez déjà essayé Windows8 en tactile ?



Oui, et c'est moche, laborieux et peu fonctionnel. C'est d'un inutile, un ordinateur tactile...


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juin 2013)

mavericks ... on va devoir se farcir les coins où l'on fait du surf... c'est très american way of life...
sinon, le système est optimisé et l'économie de ram est un vrai plus!


----------



## Larme (11 Juin 2013)

Si ça continue comme ça avec des lieux de surf, _Mac OS XI_, s'appellera _Point Break_ ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2013)

Ce que j'en attends surtout est l'amélioration annoncée des performances.

Pour le reste, l'arrivée de iBooks, des onglets dans le Finder et de quelques autres babioles c'est bien mais leur absence ne m'a jamais empêché de dormir.


----------



## lefoudupuit (11 Juin 2013)

OpenGL 4! Enfin des performances dans les jeux améliorées? Oui je rêve je sais...
N'empêche il était temps.

A voir la meilleure utilisation de la RAM et du CPU, mais si ça marche effectivement je passerais mon iMac 21" late 2009 (oui il tourne toujours comme une horloge sous Snow Leopard) à Tom Cruise Maverick (oups).


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2013)

Larme a dit:


> Si ça continue comme ça avec des lieux de surf, _Mac OS XI_, s'appellera _Point Break_ ?


Peut-être pas. Mais _Waimea_ ou _Teahupo'o_ me conviendront très bien. 
C'est bien d'avoir abandonné les félidés.

Il y a sans aucun doute des choses plus importantes, mais le retour à des interfaces nettes pour des outils comme Calendar va être agréable pour qui l'utilise tous les jours.


----------



## Larme (12 Juin 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Peut-être pas. Mais _Waimea_ ou _Teahupo'o_ me conviendront très bien.
> C'est bien d'avoir abandonné les félidés.
> 
> Il y a sans aucun doute des choses plus importantes, mais le retour à des interfaces nettes pour des outils comme Calendar va être agréable pour qui l'utilise tous les jours.



Mais euh... Mon appellation permet de faire le break entre Mac OS X et Mac OS XI, tout en restant sur la vague


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Juin 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Peut-être pas. Mais _Waimea_ ou _Teahupo'o_ me conviendront très bien.
> C'est bien d'avoir abandonné les félidés.



Maverick => veau non marqué 

'fin bon.


----------



## subsole (12 Juin 2013)

JFL27 a dit:


> Maverick, quelle trouvaille ! Le nom d'une ancienne distribution Linux.



Je n'aime pas le nom, ça me fait penser à Mabrouk le chien de _30 millions d'amis_. :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Maverick => veau non marqué
> 
> 'fin bon.



_Ce terme provient de Samuel Augustus Maverick (18031870), un éleveur texan à l'esprit indépendant. Par extension, il désigne toute personne qui possède ce trait de caractère et ne se conforme donc pas aux codes et conventions habituels._
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maverick


Samuel Maverick refusait de faire marquer son bétail au fer rouge. La traduction française la plus adéquate serait : franc-tireur, dissident, non-conformiste. « Think different »


----------



## sixfeetunder (12 Juin 2013)

Après l'avoir installé sur mon Macbook Air de 2011, je le trouve bien plus réactif que sous ML (pourtant je n'ai pas fait de clean install). Il y a clairement un gain de performances. Safari est également plus rapide et plus fluide. Le seul problème que j'ai trouvé pour le moment c'est l'application Mail qui plante et qui est inutilisable.
Mais bon il s'agit d'une première beta 
En tout cas c'est encourageant pour la suite


----------



## Le docteur (12 Juin 2013)

Le spot de surf, bof! 
Mais bon, on avait plus trop de félin en réserve et certains ont déjà été utilisés deux fois. On aurait pu passer à une autre bestiole, sans aller jusqu'aux drôleries d'Ubuntu....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2013)

J'ai vu que mon iMac 24" mid-2007 3 Gb RAM qui tourne très bien sous ML est encore éligible pour Mavericks ...

Question : aurais-je intérêt à passer à Mavericks tout en sachant que, probablement, certaines évolutions ne me seront plus accessibles, et que probablement aussi, l'OS devient de plus en plus "lourd" à chaque changement ?

Ce n'est,bien sûr, pas une question existentielle rateau compte tenu du fait que ML convient parfaitement à mon usage ultra-basique ... mais l'attrait de la nouveauté me titille !


----------



## Siciliano (12 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai vu que mon iMac 24" mid-2007 3 Gb RAM qui tourne très bien sous ML est encore éligible pour Mavericks ...
> 
> Question : aurais-je intérêt à passer à Mavericks tout en sachant que, probablement, certaines évolutions ne me seront plus accessibles, et que probablement aussi, l'OS devient de plus en plus "lourd" à chaque changement ?
> 
> Ce n'est,bien sûr, pas une question existentielle rateau compte tenu du fait que ML convient parfaitement à mon usage ultra-basique ... mais l'attrait de la nouveauté me titille !



Bah apparemment il y a une meilleure gestion des performances, donc je pense que tu serais peut être gagnant.


----------



## Alino06 (12 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai vu que mon iMac 24" mid-2007 3 Gb RAM qui tourne très bien sous ML est encore éligible pour Mavericks ...
> 
> Question : aurais-je intérêt à passer à Mavericks tout en sachant que, probablement, certaines évolutions ne me seront plus accessibles, et que probablement aussi, l'OS devient de plus en plus "lourd" à chaque changement ?
> 
> Ce n'est,bien sûr, pas une question existentielle rateau compte tenu du fait que ML convient parfaitement à mon usage ultra-basique ... mais l'attrait de la nouveauté me titille !



Il est plus léger que ML, donc tu ne peux qu'y gagner


----------



## Reight (12 Juin 2013)

Moi j'ai aussi vraiment hâte de l'essayer, et j'espère qu'il marche aussi bien (voir mieux) que ce qui est annoncé.

Le point principal sur lequel j'attendais cet OS, c'est la gestion du multi-écran. Et là rien à dire, il faut tout comme il faut, en gardant le plein écran comme je l'aime. Idem pour le finder, je vais enfin pouvoir laisser un onglet AirDrop ouvert et ne plus couper mes téléchargements comme ça m'arrive tout le temps.

En tant que "Power User", les améliorations de gestion de ressources sont aussi un bon signe. Safari et le scroll fluidifié sur Retina vont rendre ma machine parfaite je pense. L'intégration d'iCloud dans le KeyChain et la gestion à la 1Password sont aussi bienvenue.

Autant iBooks me laisse un peu indifférent, autant Maps, lui, me plait bien.

Je reste par contre complètement indifférent au centre de notification.

Au final, bilan très positif avant test. Je suis content qu'il n'ai pas succombé au design d'iOS pour le moment. 

Pour le point du tactile sur écran d'ordinateur, je suis bien heureux que Mac OS ne prenne pas cette direction. Sur un iPad, je comprends, mais sur un ordinateur pas du tout. L'inclinaison de l'écran et la présence d'un clavier vont à mon avis à l'encontre de ça. Et puis, j'ai horreur des traces de doigts sur l'écran ! (petite pensée à tout ceux qui ont la fâcheuse tendance à toucher l'écran pour y montrer quelque chose)


----------



## r e m y (12 Juin 2013)

Je craignais qu'Apple s'éloigne de plus en plus du Mac.

Avec Maverick et le nouveau Mac Pro, je suis rassuré. Le Mac est de retour!


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai vu que mon iMac 24" mid-2007 3 Gb RAM qui tourne très bien sous ML est encore éligible pour Mavericks ...
> 
> Question : aurais-je intérêt à passer à Mavericks tout en sachant que, probablement, certaines évolutions ne me seront plus accessibles, et que probablement aussi, l'OS devient de plus en plus "lourd" à chaque changement ?
> 
> Ce n'est,bien sûr, pas une question existentielle rateau compte tenu du fait que ML convient parfaitement à mon usage ultra-basique ... mais l'attrait de la nouveauté me titille !



Figure-toi que je vais bien tenter l'expérience sur mon iMac 20" de 2008.
Figure-toi aussi que ma machine tourne mieux aussi avec ML X.8.4 qu'avec ML X.8.3 !
Alors pourquoi pas, même si la machine ne peut pas tout faire. C'est déjà le cas avec la carte GPU qui n'est pas utilisée. La tienne non plus je suppose 
Mais, comme tu es curieux


----------



## mokuchley (12 Juin 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> je craignais qu'apple s'éloigne de plus en plus du mac.
> 
> Avec maverick et le nouveau mac pro, je suis rassuré. Le mac est de retour!



==> idem


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky à ta place je ne le ferais pas car : 
1) Apple bride les anciens modèles grace à ses systèmes d'exploitation les plus récents, donc installer Maverick sur ton Imac c'est en quelque sorte faire rentrer un cheval de troie
2) Ce nouveau système semble très orienté pro, donc si ton utilisation est très basique comme tu dit, il y a fort à parier que tu ne verra même pas le différence. 

D'ailleurs, je suis peut être parano mais je ne l'installerai pas sur mon Macbook Air mi 2012 pour cette raison même. Un Imac dans mon entourage date de 2008 et fonctionne très bien, il est toujours resté à Snow Leopard et ce n'est pas un hasard.


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2013)

Cheval de Troie ? Il y a comme une légère exagération dont je ne comprends pas bien le sens. 
Si Apple fait un système qui ne s'installe que sur des machines récentes, on a droit à l'obsolescence programmée.
Si Apple fait un système qui s'installe sur des machines plus anciennes, c'est un Cheval de Troie.

Terrible alternative.


----------



## rizoto (12 Juin 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Après, ma seule question concerne la capacité de mon "vieux" MBP (C2D avec 4Go de RAM) de faire tourner le bouzin sans heurt.
> Mais bon, si la RAM est mieux gérée, ça devrait être au pire comme avec ML, non ?



Il me semble que toutes les machines compatibles moutain lion seront compatible.

L'inverse serait un non-sens puisqu'il devrait utiliser moins de ressources. :love:

En tout cas sur cette version, il semble qu'Apple est écouté ses utilisateurs.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Cheval de Troie ? Il y a comme une légère exagération dont je ne comprends pas bien le sens.
> Si Apple fait un système qui ne s'installe que sur des machines récentes, on a droit à l'obsolescence programmée.
> Si Apple fait un système qui s'installe sur des machines plus anciennes, c'est un Cheval de Troie.
> 
> Terrible alternative.



Ça s'appelle le néolibéralisme


----------



## Le docteur (13 Juin 2013)

Alino06 a dit:


> Il est plus léger que ML, donc tu ne peux qu'y gagner


Il n'est pas plus léger, mais censé optimiser certaines opérations. Grosse nuance. Ça peut le rendre plus performant sur des grosses config et plus lent sur des anciennes. Pas sûr que les optimisations marchent avec les anciens processeurs, d'ailleurs.  

Dans l'absolu, si c'était à refaire je pense que je laisserai toujours le premier système sur tous mes ordis, mais il y a le problème de la sécurité.


----------



## Etienne000 (13 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai vu que mon iMac 24" mid-2007 3 Gb RAM qui tourne très bien sous ML est encore éligible pour Mavericks ...
> 
> Question : aurais-je intérêt à passer à Mavericks tout en sachant que, probablement, certaines évolutions ne me seront plus accessibles, et que probablement aussi, l'OS devient de plus en plus "lourd" à chaque changement ?
> 
> Ce n'est,bien sûr, pas une question existentielle rateau compte tenu du fait que ML convient parfaitement à mon usage ultra-basique ... mais l'attrait de la nouveauté me titille !



Si on en croit Apple, la RAM sera mieux gérée, les défilements plus fluides et le système moins lourd. Vu que ton Mac tourne très bien sous ML, je pense que tu ne pourras que y gagner !

Sinon, bien content du nouveau Os x, le finder m'a l'air plus pratique et mieux pensé (Enfin !), le mode double écran a l'air dorénavant correct, et si les promesses de meilleure optimisation sont respectées, ce serait parfait. 

Le futur Snow Leopard ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Le futur Snow Leopard ?


Ou pas...en attendant j'en reste a l ancêtre Snow Leopard qui tourne comme un derviche..
Comme Mavericks a l'air de jouer la carte optimisation au lieu de waouuh 200 nouveautés qu'on cherche toujours
je garde les sens qui me reste en éveil....mais reste aussi méfiant 
je ne ne confie jamais mon chapeau a la préposée au vestiaire...


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Juin 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Cheval de Troie ? Il y a comme une légère exagération dont je ne comprends pas bien le sens.
> Si Apple fait un système qui ne s'installe que sur des machines récentes, on a droit à l'obsolescence programmée.
> Si Apple fait un système qui s'installe sur des machines plus anciennes, c'est un Cheval de Troie.
> 
> Terrible alternative.



C'est ce qu'on appelle passer de " charybde en silla"


----------



## bompi (13 Juin 2013)

[mode Maître Capello]
Scylla 
[/mode]

Je suis curieux de voir le résultat de cette amélioration de la gestion de la RAM [même si cela semble gouverné par une révérence fanatique à Milton Friedman ].

J'ai cru (très empiriquement) constater une petite amélioration de ML avec la dernière mise à jour. Si cela s'améliore drastiquement, c'est d'autant plus intéressant pour les utilisateurs de MBA ou de machines à RAM soudée.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Juin 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> Ou pas...en attendant j'en reste a l ancêtre Snow Leopard qui tourne comme un derviche..
> Comme Mavericks a l'air de jouer la carte optimisation au lieu de waouuh 200 nouveautés qu'on cherche toujours
> je garde les sens qui me reste en éveil....mais reste aussi méfiant
> je ne ne confie jamais mon chapeau a la préposée au vestiaire...



Pour moi l'"optimisation" de SL est un mythe. Il n'a jamais mieux tourné que son grand frère, mais comme Apple le dit et que tout le monde le répète, tout le monde y croit.


----------



## nemrod22 (13 Juin 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Je craignais qu'Apple s'éloigne de plus en plus du Mac.
> 
> Avec Maverick et le nouveau Mac Pro, je suis rassuré. Le Mac est de retour!



Idem aussi


----------



## subsole (13 Juin 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, je suis peut être parano mais


Peut-être un poil. 



kano761 a dit:


> je ne l'installerai pas sur mon Macbook Air mi 2012 pour cette raison même. Un Imac dans mon entourage date de 2008 et fonctionne très bien, il est toujours resté à Snow Leopard et ce n'est pas un hasard.


Actuellement mon plus vieux Mac est MBP de 2009 et il tourne pour son plus grand plaisir (et le mien) avec ML 10.8.4.
Mais, je "dorlote" ce doyen,  8Go de RAM et un SSD 256GO M4.


----------



## fau6il (13 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Peut-être un poil.



_     si  de la queue de Doudou le Dragon, alors pourquoi pas ? _


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Juin 2013)

bompi a dit:


> [mode Maître Capello]
> Scylla
> [/mode]
> .



Tu vas bien rire ! Cette aurtaugrafe  " Définition tomber de charybde en sylla " existe dans et est connue de Google !

Je sais bien que ce n'est pas une référence en soi !

Quand je l'ai vue, je n'ai pas hésité


----------



## bompi (13 Juin 2013)

En fait tu ne l'as pas écrit comme le Romain, mais comme l'ancien royaume coréen.

Mais je crains que nous nous éloignions...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pour moi l'"optimisation" de SL est un mythe. Il n'a jamais mieux tourné que son grand frère, mais comme Apple le dit et que tout le monde le répète, tout le monde y croit.


Je ne suis qu'un utilisateur classique.Mais dans les faits ayant eu ML et SL, je n'ai pu que constater que sous SL mon MBP tournait sans problème , ce qui ne fut jamais le cas avec ML , principalement des la 10.8.2 . Rien de dramatique certes mais chiant , un jour j'en ai eu marre et je suis retourné sous SL Le calme est revenu , c'est le principal 
En outre je me tape complètement des discours pommés
Ceci étant grâce a ce forum , j'ai appris qu'on pouvait mettre un autre système sur un DDE , ce que je ferai a la sortie de cette nouvelle vague , en espérant qu'elle soit plus nouvelle que vague


----------



## flo059 (13 Juin 2013)

Dites les gens, vous croyez que si on installe la beta d'OSX 10.9, on peut revenir à 10.8.4 si c'est trop instable pour moi ?


----------



## bompi (13 Juin 2013)

Bin oui : il suffit de faire une sauvegarde et de la reprendre si ça ne marche pas comme prévu.

Mais si tu poses la question, à mon avis, la prudence s'impose.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (14 Juin 2013)

puisqu'il faut donner son avis, j'ai plutot un bon a priori sur ce mavericks:
- il garde un caractere OSX certain (pas influencé par IOS)
- pas de coupe dans certaines fonctions comme on en a pu en voir sour L ou ML (a priori)
- une collaboration OSX-IOS qui semble se dessiner et s'optimiser (via icloud, les tags (pour IOS ca va etre utile))

Mon esspoir ultime serait que cet OS soit pas plus lourd que ML afin de tourner correctement sur mon macbook unibody 2008 (comme ML) voire mieux du fait des optimisations annoncées


----------



## Le docteur (14 Juin 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> Je ne suis qu'un utilisateur classique.Mais dans les faits ayant eu ML et SL, je n'ai pu que constater que sous SL mon MBP tournait sans problème , ce qui ne fut jamais le cas avec ML , principalement des la 10.8.2 . Rien de dramatique certes mais chiant , un jour j'en ai eu marre et je suis retourné sous SL Le calme est revenu , c'est le principal
> En outre je me tape complètement des discours pommés
> Ceci étant grâce a ce forum , j'ai appris qu'on pouvait mettre un autre système sur un DDE , ce que je ferai a la sortie de cette nouvelle vague , en espérant qu'elle soit plus nouvelle que vague



Quand je parle du grand frère, j'entendais Léopard.
Maintenant Lion ne me semble pas non plus tourner plus lentement que Snow Léopard, ni Mountain Lion.
Par contre Tiger était très optimisé, lui...


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Quand je parle du grand frère, j'entendais Léopard.
> Maintenant Lion ne me semble pas non plus tourner plus lentement que Snow Léopard, ni Mountain Lion.
> Par contre Tiger était très optimisé, lui...



C'est aussi mon sentiment.
Il ne faut pas oublier que de Tiger à ML, le système s'est passablement alourdi. Toutes les "procédures invisibles" mises en place dans le cadre de la sécurité en général (sand boxing par exemple) et d'internet (protections diverses) sont finalement assez lourdes et consommatrices de ressources. Pour peu qu'on utilise d'autres logiciels tiers sur le même sujet, on n'améliore pas la situation.

Lorsqu'on a quitté Tiger dans son ultime version, il n'avait pas grand-chose de tout cela, du moins poussé à ce niveau actuel.

Je pense que cela sera intéressant d'essayer OS X.9 sur les "vielles" machine, comme la mienne, avant que j'en change


----------



## ILaw (14 Juin 2013)

mokuchley a dit:


> ==> idem


idem
Du coup, sauf si Logic X ne sort pas, je ne râle plus.
Par contre je ris quand je pense aux gens qui m'ont prétendu il y a très peu que depuis des années Apple c'était génial, que ML cassait tout et était aussi bon que SL. Dire amen à tout, pas d'accord. 

Apple a prouvé elle même que ce n'était pas le cas et qu'elle avait entendu les professionnels
Donc je ris mais gentiment mais je ris quand même.
Quand c'est bon il faut le dire, quand ca part dans le décor également. 
Passons... mais ... bon...
---------------------------

Le mac pro: phénoménal
Mavericks: excellent, meilleur en beta que Lion et ML en release; c'est peu de le dire. 

Rasuré donc je vais pouvoir continuer à travailler sous Mac, un grand soulagement. 

Au pire, si LX ne sort pas, je passe à DP8.



> Je pense que cela sera intéressant d'essayer OS X.9 sur les "vielles" machine, comme la mienne, avant que j'en change



tu peux y aller sans soucis, j'ai un MBP mid2009 et un IMAC Early 2008. ça tourne mieux que ML, largement mieux. 
10.9 est comme W7 pour microsoft; une prise de conscience de l'extreme médiocrité de Vista, et un boulot largement abattu pour convaincre à nouveau la clientèle et c'est gagné. pour ma part je n'achète du coup ni nouveau MBP ni nouvel IMAC, j'attends de voir le prix du nouveau MP 2013 et j'investis dans le début de gamme, si c'est accessible bien sur... si on est dans les mêmes gammes qu'actuellement; Sinon je prends un MP d'occasion et je le passe sous 10.9

Tous mes softs passent sans aucun souci sous Mavericks, il n'y a que Dragon Dictate qui ne fonctionne pas car exigeant la mise en activité de "Accès pour les périphériques d'aide" dans le panneau Accès universel et comme cet Accès universel a totalement changé je n'y arrive plus. 

Au pire, je mets ML sous Parallels rien que pour la dictée, sinon j'utilise celle qui est intégrée à 10.9 Sinon tout est ok, et Safari, quelle différence ! Démarrage très rapide de mon MBP, comme sous SL, rien à voir avec ce mammouth de ML. Plans est très bien, Ical très épuré...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2013)

ILaw a dit:


> idem
> Du coup, sauf si Logic X ne sort pas, je ne râle plus.
> Par contre je ris quand je pense aux gens qui m'ont prétendu il y a très peu que depuis des années Apple c'était génial, que ML cassait tout et était aussi bon que SL. Dire amen à tout, pas d'accord.
> 
> ...



Ce forum est devenu un repère d'anarchistes et de libres penseurs. Je suis outré.


----------



## ILaw (14 Juin 2013)

c'est une honte, on ne se prosterne plus devant La Firme, on conteste, mon dieu quelle honte en effet. 

Reste que Apple a quand meme fait n'importe quoi depuis 4 ans, et qu'il était temps qu'elle se secoue.


----------



## Madalvée (14 Juin 2013)

Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment un changement d'orientation, c'est plutôt une non confirmation des craintes


----------



## kOrt3x (15 Juin 2013)

Pour moi les plus cette version, c'est : 

- Les Onglets dans le Finder
- L'abandon des certaines interfaces de skeuomorphie.
- L'optimisation de la mémoire et de l'énergie.
- Une meilleur gestion des multi-ecrans.


----------



## Mysterium (15 Juin 2013)

Pour moi, avec OS X mavericks, Apple se tourne enfin vers les Powers Users, je n'en suis pas vraiment un même si ça commence à venir, en gros la nouveauté pour moi n'est pas vraiment au rendez-vous mais objectivement, il est vrai que ce OS apporte sont lot d'amélioration.

J'aimais bien le skeumorphisme, l'on voit d'ailleurs dans la bêta qu'ils ot hésité a retiré le design de Rappels qui reste le même. (Par contre l'application Notes sans son design est carrément moche.)

Dans la bêta, la compression de la RAM ne se fait pas vraiment ressentir, je crois que mon avis est plus centré sur la bêta actuel qui ne doit pas être encore totalement au point.)

Bref, j'aime et j'attends l'année prochaine pour XI qui promet surtout de grand changement, du moins je l'espère !


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (15 Juin 2013)

Quant à moi, la révolution de Mavericks, c'est iWork sur WindowsLes utilisateurs de PC  vont peut être avoir la chance de découvrir quelque chose de bien plus beau que PowerPoint, que Word. Pour ce qui est de Numbers, elle ne fait pas le poids comparé à excel. 
Je travaille sur iWork sous iOS et je transférais tout cela sur office 2011.
J'attendais une évolution d'iWork09 avant d'investir.
Mon MBP à connu Léopard, SL et ML. il tourne toujours parfaitement et l'intégration entre iDevices et OS est géniale. 
Le style iOS 7, je m'en fiche un peu. Mais il y a enfin des choses qui comble certains manques qui m'auraient poussés à terme de passer à cydia. 
Grand dieu, non.... 
Le grand retour d'Apple pour moi, tant sur iOS que sur le MAC.
Une excellente cuvée.


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2013)

Ça me fait doucement marrer, cette histoire de _Power Users_. Paske les onglets dans le Finder ne me paraissent pas relever d'une utilisation _poussée_ du système 
Un _Power User_, pour moi, aurait plutôt besoin d'outils lui permettant d'interagir plus directement avec le coeur du système (coeur UNIX, coeur graphique, gestion des ressources en général etc.)

Alors les onglets du Finder : pouf pouf.


----------



## Etienne000 (15 Juin 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Ça me fait doucement marrer, cette histoire de _Power Users_. Paske les onglets dans le Finder ne me paraissent pas relever d'une utilisation _poussée_ du système
> Un _Power User_, pour moi, aurait plutôt besoin d'outils lui permettant d'interagir plus directement avec le coeur du système (coeur UNIX, coeur graphique, gestion des ressources en général etc.)
> 
> Alors les onglets du Finder : pouf pouf.




Si on part dans cette logique, les onglets de Safari sont aussi fait pour des Power Users hein... 

Donc totalement d'accord avec toi


----------



## Mad Max (15 Juin 2013)

D'autant que les "power users" avaient déjà accès aux onglets s'ils le souhaitaient.


----------



## stedum (15 Juin 2013)

Bien pensé cette nouvelle version osx


----------



## Le docteur (15 Juin 2013)

Le "power user", c'est celui qui sait tirer pas mal de choses d'un logiciel/système que ce soit sur le plan technique ou sur le plan des fonctionnalités.

Maintenant les onglets, ceux qui les réclament ce ne sont pas des power users.


----------



## Alino06 (15 Juin 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Ça me fait doucement marrer, cette histoire de _Power Users_. Paske les onglets dans le Finder ne me paraissent pas relever d'une utilisation _poussée_ du système
> Un _Power User_, pour moi, aurait plutôt besoin d'outils lui permettant d'interagir plus directement avec le coeur du système (coeur UNIX, coeur graphique, gestion des ressources en général etc.)
> 
> Alors les onglets du Finder : pouf pouf.



Hum pas d'accord du tout.
Je bosse dans une Agence d'Archi, je suis un des seuls, si ce n'est le seul à toucher un peu à l'informatique, je peux t'assurer que les gars et les filles, sont bien contents que le Finder s'enrichissent de fonctions utiles aux quotidiens comme les onglets ou la classification par Tags.
Le terme power user pour moi représente les gens qui travaillent avec leurs Mac, 8, 10h par jour, pour qui c'est avant tout un OUTIL et qui s'en foutent d'avoir une intégration de Twitter ou de FB
Ce ne sont pas forcément des geeks ou des devs.

Donc oui Mavericks est plutôt tourné vers ceux qui bossent (même si tu vas me dire que tu ne disais pas le contraire et que c'est le terme power user qui te gêne)


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2013)

C'est simplement que pour moi, _power user_ ne signifie pas simplement "personne qui travaille sur un Mac". Mais plutôt quelqu'un qui va au-delà de ce simple besoin. Par exemple quelqu'un qui pourrait souhaiter moduler la puissance allouée aux applications ou analyser le comportement de ces dernières, sans avoir à utiliser le Terminal pour utiliser _renice_ ou _dtrace_.
Proposer des interfaces simples à ces utilitaires serait rendre service aux _power users_.
Proposer un Finder avec onglets est proposer une fonction qui peut être utile à tous, _power users_ ou pas.

Ça n'enlève rien aux futurs mérites de X.9. C'est simplement pour remettre en perspective le discours (marketing) et le concret. Et je suppose qu'il y a effectivement des fonctions intéressantes qui seront proposées.


----------



## mbk28 (16 Juin 2013)

Vu la très grande déception d'IOS 7 j'ai peur de ce que l'on va nous sortir.De toute façon les bugs logués ne sont que tres rarement pris en compte et cela n'interesse pas les développeurs de faire de la beta-test
Donc pour moi je vais attendre la premiere mise a jour.
On vois que Steve Jobs n'est plus la.


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2013)

mbk28 a dit:


> Vu la très grande déception d'IOS 7 j'ai peur de ce que l'on va nous sortir.De toute façon les bugs logués ne sont que tres rarement pris en compte et cela n'interesse pas les développeurs de faire de la beta-test
> Donc pour moi je vais attendre la premiere mise a jour.
> On vois que Steve Jobs n'est plus la.


Ah bon ?


----------



## pampelune (16 Juin 2013)

kOrt3x a dit:


> Pour moi les plus cette version, c'est :
> 
> - Les Onglets dans le Finder
> - L'abandon des certaines interfaces de skeuomorphie.
> ...



Euh, y'a quoi d'autre en fait ?


----------



## r e m y (16 Juin 2013)

pampelune a dit:


> Euh, y'a quoi d'autre en fait ?



De superbes fonds d'écran en résolution adaptée à des écrans 27" rétina (ie 300 dpi) :rateau:
C'est la raison de la sortie repoussée à l'automne je pense. Ils ont besoin de photographier encore quelques spots de surf cet été!


----------



## pampelune (16 Juin 2013)

Ah ouf j'avais peur qu'il n'y ait que les 4 autres points...


----------



## MachX (16 Juin 2013)

Je jubile toujours lorsque j'apprend qu'une nouvelle version d'OS X va sortir. Donc bravo à ce Mavericks, même si j'ai du mal à me faire à ce nom.

Sur ce coup, Apple joue très finement sa partition. Apple devait en effet résoudre un cruel dilemme . Depuis Lion, son OS X ressemblait de plus en plus à IOS. Une vague énorme, genre vague de surf, enflait parmi les utilisateurs d'OS X qui contestait de plus en plus l'iosisation d'OS X. Comment faire pour continuer à rapprocher les deux systèmes tout en contentant tout le monde : la réponse est simple : OS X Mavericks.

* Continuons à rapprocher OS X d'IOS. Rajoutons les applications IOS qui ne sont pas encore présentes sur OS X, comme iBook par exemple, et pondons iWork dans le cloud, de façon à ce que tout travail initié sur l'un des systèmes puisse être continué sur l'autre.
Améliorons la synchronisation entre les deux systèmes. Toute information lue sur l'un sera dorénavant marquée comme lue sur les autres appareils de l'écosystème Apple.
Mine de rien OS X se rapproche encore un peu plus d'IOS.

* Pour faire passer la pilule , présentons de nouvelles fonctions dites "PRO" pour satisfaire ceux qui regrettent qu'OS X ne soit plus aussi "PRO" qu'avant. Et insistons dès le début de la présentation sur ces fonctions "PRO" :

Des tags pour les fichiers et des onglets pour les fenêtres du Finder. Pas une révolution mais toujours bon à prendre.

Une gestion enfin sérieuse du multi écran. Depuis le temps que ça devrait exister, Apple y vient enfin. toujours bon à prendre. Et n'oublions pas que cette fonction va toucher beaucoup de monde, même les non pros, à commencer par tous les possesseurs de Macs Thunderbolt qui pourront avec l'écran Thunderbolt Apple profiter par exemple de leur macbook Air en double écran. On commence à voir enfin une utilisation intéressante du Thunderbolt pour "tout un chacun".

Une gestion de la mémoire et de l'économie d'énergie dont nous ne savons rien aujourd'hui mais qui sera une avancée déterminante si elle délivre vraiment tous les espoirs qu'elle suscite. J'ai pensé au début qu'Apple avait choisi  un mauvais timing en ne présentant pas Mavericks avec ses nouveaux macbooks Air. Finalement c'est une bonne chose car nous serons plus à même de voir les gains que Mavericks apporte vraiment en comparaison de Mountain Lion. Si les gains sont substantiels, alors oui Apple aura vraiment fait évoluer son OS X de manière décisive et on ne pourra plus, comme certains le fonte dire que tout le mérite en revient à Intel.

Je dirai que l'essai reste à transformer. Mais la voie prise est intéressante. Lion et Mountain Lion trouveraient alors en Mavericks une évolution digne de ce nom en un système qui pour la première fois serait en mesure de réconcilier et les utilisateurs de Macs et ceux d'iPhones et d'iPads.


----------



## pat3 (16 Juin 2013)

JFL27 a dit:


> Vous avez déjà essayé Windows8 en tactiles ? Je suis Mac mais pourtant là je dis "waooh" ! Une application comme celle de News n'a pas d'équivalent sur Mac. Vous me direz qu'iPhoto n'est pas d'équivalent sur PC !
> C'est la convergence entre utilisation tablette et PC qui offre un plus considérable. Pour l'utilisateur commun que je suis mon activité informatique de particulier se réduit à du surf, de la messagerie, de la photo. Bref j'ai juste besoin d'applications simples, plein écran, sans menu et sous menu. Et c'est justement ce que propose W8 soit le minimum façon tablette avec Modern UI soit le classique environnement PC.
> Mais pourquoi donc Apple reste sur le bord du quai de son Grand Central ? Un nouveau Macbook Air en tactile voire hybride cela aurait été une bombe. La classe et la simplicité de Mac OsX alliées à la technologie du moment. On n'a eu de la chance que le nouvel Macbook Air ne délaisse pas le WIfi pour le RTC !


Le tactile sur Mac, c'est le Magic Trackpad. Spaces, Exposé, Grand Central n'ont aucun sens sans trackpad. Apple l'a fait, mais s'est bien gardé de l'imposer à tous, connaissant les réticences au changement des utilisateurs. Alors? Ben elle l'a proposé par défaut, en attendant de voir si la majorité des usagers est passée sur trackpad.Pour le reste, sur un grand écran, le tactile permet de faire mumuse, pas de bosser sur des sessions de 2h ou plus.


----------



## Rez2a (16 Juin 2013)

pat3 a dit:


> Le tactile sur Mac, c'est le Magic Trackpad. Spaces, Exposé, Grand Central n'ont aucun sens sans trackpad. Apple l'a fait, mais s'est bien gardé de l'imposer à tous, connaissant les réticences au changement des utilisateurs. Alors? Ben elle l'a proposé par défaut, en attendant de voir si la majorité des usagers est passée sur trackpad.Pour le reste, sur un grand écran, le tactile permet de faire mumuse, pas de bosser sur des sessions de 2h ou plus.



C'est quoi le rapport entre Grand Central et le tactile ? GCD c'est leur mécanisme de dispatch de threads pour les softs tirant parti du multi-core, je pense que tu confonds avec Mission Control (ex-Exposé).

Mais en dehors de ça, je rappelle que les périphériques fournis par Apple sur ses ordis sont tactiles, que ça soit la Magic Mouse ou le Magic Trackpad. J'ai acheté ce dernier pour tester, j'ai pas été convaincu, je suis retourné à la Magic Mouse 2 semaines plus tard. Mais elle aussi est tactile, il ne lui manque que les raccourcis pour ouvrir le centre de notifications et le Launchpad par rapport au trackpad.

Mais dans le fond je suis d'accord, aucune chance de voir un ordinateur Apple à écran tactile dans le court terme, je me rappelle d'une keynote où Jobs disait qu'ils y avaient évidemment réfléchi et fait des tests, et c'était toujours la même conclusion : c'est fatiguant et ça ne sert pas à grand chose, une surface tactile ça doit s'utiliser à la verticale (comme un iPad), pas à l'horizontale. Je serais curieux de savoir ce que pensent les utilisateurs W8 de leur "Modern UI" à base de tuiles énormes en utilisation clavier/souris, à mon avis autant de bien que nous du Launchpad.


----------



## JFL27 (17 Juin 2013)

Rez2a a dit:


> Je serais curieux de savoir ce que pensent les utilisateurs W8 de leur "Modern UI" à base de tuiles énormes en utilisation clavier/souris, à mon avis autant de bien que nous du Launchpad.



J'utilise alternativement le Mac et un PC W8. L'utilisation des tuiles avec le clavier et la souris (touchpad  du portable dans mon cas) ne pose pas de problème. Tout doit dépendre du touchpad. Celui de l'Asus est en tout point compable à celui du MBP. 

Modern UI très différent du Lauchnpad dont je ne me sers jamais puisque mes applications habituelles sont dans le dock, car les tuiles sont interactives (pas toutes non plus) et ne sont pas uniquement des lanceurs d'application.

Par contre c'est comme quand on utilise son iPad pendant une heure, en reprenant le mac on a tendance à vouloir toucher l'écran !

Un MBP avec écran tactile me conviendrait parfaitement.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Juin 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Si on en croit Apple, la RAM sera mieux gérée, les défilements plus fluides et le système moins lourd. Vu que ton Mac tourne très bien sous ML, je pense que tu ne pourras que y gagner !
> 
> Sinon, bien content du nouveau Os x, le finder m'a l'air plus pratique et mieux pensé (Enfin !), le mode double écran a l'air dorénavant correct, et *si* les promesses de meilleure optimisation sont respectées, ce serait parfait.


Je plussoie vigoureusement.
Espérons qu'on aura un OS efficace, au lieu d'avoir un OS "marketing"


----------



## Djoul-Bnc (17 Juin 2013)

JFL27 a dit:


> J'utilise alternativement le Mac et un PC W8. L'utilisation des tuiles avec le clavier et la souris (touchpad du portable dans mon cas) ne pose pas de problème. Tout doit dépendre du touchpad. Celui de l'Asus est en tout point compable à celui du MBP.


 
Moi aussi... mon MBP 15 mi-2012 et un asus de la même époque (celui de ma miss)

Autant le touchpad d'asus est un des plus perfomants sur pc , c'est vrai.
Autant il est encore loin de la réactivité et précision du trackpad apple...

Avant mon MBP j'étais 200% souris que ce soit sur portable ou pc fixe...
Depuis la decouverte du trackpad apple... la souris c'est au boulot sur Windows avec mon fixe et c'est tout...
Le trackpad répond tellement au doigt et à l'oeil par rapport à la concurence je trouve.

Après ça reste un avis et une impréssion personnelle...

Me réjouis de voir ce que donne maverik en tout les cas !


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Octobre 2013)

P'tite question, Mavericks sur un Mini de 2009 avec 4Go de RAM, ça donne quoi au juste ? Face à SL, niveau réactivité, il donne le change ?


----------



## Etienne000 (16 Octobre 2013)

je doute que ce soit plus réactif que SL


----------



## nemrod22 (16 Octobre 2013)

Il ne va pas tarder à arriver ce Mavericks 
Os magnifique


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Octobre 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> je doute que ce soit plus réactif que SL



Vu que ce n'est qu'une optimisation de Lion et ML, le minimum à mon sens c'est qu'Apple nettoie tout ça pour qu'il tourne comme une horloge. Ça la foutrait mal qu'un OS tout frais tout beau se fasse dérouiller par un vieux clou de 2009. M'enfin, avec Apple on est à l'abri de rien.  

Bah, tant qu'il est dans les mêmes eaux et que j'ai pas l'impression de me trainer un gros boulet, je devrais pouvoir m'en remettre.


----------



## Etienne000 (16 Octobre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Vu que ce n'est qu'une optimisation de Lion et ML, le minimum à mon sens c'est qu'Apple nettoie tout ça pour qu'il tourne comme une horloge. Ça la foutrait mal qu'un OS tout frais tout beau se fasse dérouiller par un vieux clou de 2009. M'enfin, avec Apple on est à l'abri de rien.
> 
> Bah, tant qu'il est dans les mêmes eaux et que j'ai pas l'impression de me trainer un gros boulet, je devrais pouvoir m'en remettre.



Quand tu vois qu'en 1 an Apple n'a pas été foutue de corriger le bug de l'extinction, j'ai du mal à croire que ce soit réellement optimisé par rapport à ML. Et les premiers tests au quotidien tendent à prouver que je n'ai pas tort. 

http://www.macg.co/os-x/2013/10/tests-de-vitesse-entre-mavericks-et-mountain-lion-77073



Par contre, un C2D en DDR3 et 9400M est tout sauf un vieux clou. 

Tu devrais le passer à 8Go de ram et SSD, tu verrais que tu peux le garder tranquillement ton Mac mini.


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Quand tu vois qu'en 1 an Apple n'a pas été foutue de corriger le bug de l'extinction, j'ai du mal à croire que ce soit réellement optimisé par rapport à ML. Et les premiers tests au quotidien tendent à prouver que je n'ai pas tort.
> 
> Par contre, un C2D en DDR3 et 9400M est tout sauf un vieux clou.
> 
> Tu devrais le passer à 8Go de ram et SSD, tu verrais que tu peux le garder tranquillement ton Mac mini.


 
bug de l'extinction.... tu veux parler du délai avant extinction dont les Macs sous Lion et MountainLion souffrent?

Si c'est ça, regarde les News de MacG d'hier. La solution s'y trouve (mais ce n'est pas Apple qui l'a fournie). Ca marche du feu de Dieu. Mon Mac s'éteint à nouveau en 2 secondes!!!


----------



## Etienne000 (16 Octobre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> bug de l'extinction.... tu veux parler du délai avant extinction dont les Macs sous Lion et MountainLion souffrent?
> 
> Si c'est ça, regarde les News de MacG d'hier. La solution s'y trouve (mais ce n'est pas Apple qui l'a fournie). Ca marche du feu de Dieu. Mon Mac s'éteint à nouveau en 2 secondes!!!



Je vais regarder ça, merci.  C'est fou quand même, c'est pas à l'utilisateur de résoudre le problème normalement, surtout vu le prix des machines.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Octobre 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Quand tu vois qu'en 1 an Apple n'a pas été foutue de corriger le bug de l'extinction, j'ai du mal à croire que ce soit réellement optimisé par rapport à ML. Et les premiers tests au quotidien tendent à prouver que je n'ai pas tort.
> 
> Tests de vitesse entre Mavericks et Mountain Lion
> 
> ...



Mais je compte pas m'en débarrasser, c'est une bécane d'enfer, je m'interrogeais seulement sur ses performances sous Mavericks. La réponse tombera probablement la semaine prochaine. Au pire, on retournera voir ce bon vieux SL, lui il ronronne comme un charme dessus.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Octobre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Vu que ce n'est qu'une optimisation de Lion et ML, le minimum à mon sens c'est qu'Apple nettoie tout ça pour qu'il tourne comme une horloge. Ça la foutrait mal qu'un OS tout frais tout beau se fasse dérouiller par un vieux clou de 2009. M'enfin, avec Apple on est à l'abri de rien.
> 
> Bah, tant qu'il est dans les mêmes eaux et que j'ai pas l'impression de me trainer un gros boulet, je devrais pouvoir m'en remettre.



Donc ce serait une aberration que Tiger foute une trempe à Moutain Lion ???


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Donc ce serait une aberration que Tiger foute une trempe à Moutain Lion ???



A dire vrai j'en sais rien, la situation n'est pas la même. Si SL se faisait tanner le cuir par Leopard, oui, clairement. Idem pour Lion et ML. Pourquoi ? Tout simplement parce qu'ils ne sont rien d'autre que du toilettage de code (avec quelques ajouts cosmétique on va dire). Avant il y avait une certaine rupture entre les différentes versions d'OS X, depuis Leopard , et surtout SL, on est plutôt rentré dans une espèce de rolling release perpétuelle. Mavericks étant l'héritier en droite ligne de ML, et par extension de SL, il serait assez étrange que le bestiaux soit incapable de tenir la distance face à lui. 'fin, c'est mon point de vue.


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Octobre 2013)

Peu importe ce que sera le résultat. Attendons de voir au lieu de comparer sans cesse des carottes et des navets


----------



## Le docteur (17 Octobre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> A dire vrai j'en sais rien, la situation n'est pas la même. Si SL se faisait tanner le cuir par Leopard, oui, clairement. Idem pour Lion et ML. Pourquoi ? Tout simplement parce qu'ils ne sont rien d'autre que du toilettage de code (avec quelques ajouts cosmétique on va dire). Avant il y avait une certaine rupture entre les différentes versions d'OS X, depuis Leopard , et surtout SL, on est plutôt rentré dans une espèce de rolling release perpétuelle. Mavericks étant l'héritier en droite ligne de ML, et par extension de SL, il serait assez étrange que le bestiaux soit incapable de tenir la distance face à lui. 'fin, c'est mon point de vue.



Tu pense que Léopard était plus réactif que SL ???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2013)

Snow Léopard n'est qu'une version améliorée de Leopard (et allégée du support des Power PC).

Mountain Lion n'est qu'une version amélioré de Lion.

Il semble que Mavericks ne soit qu'une version améliorée de Mountain Lion.


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tu pense que Léopard était plus réactif que SL ???


Nan, ce que je dis, c'est que si la version qui précède SL, c'est-à-dire Leopard, se trouvait être plus réactive que lui, alors là, oui, cela aurait été une aberration. SL est une version affinée de Leopard, tout comme ML l'est vis-à-vis de Lion, il est en toute logique pas concevable qu'un système supposément optimisé puisse se trainer plus que celui qu'il doit remplacer. Et ce principe s'applique, selon moi, également à Mavericks qui, comme le fait très justement remarquer iDuck, n'est qu'une énième déclinaison d'un même bousin avec différentes améliorations.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Octobre 2013)

Ben pour tout dire, parfois j'ai tout de même quelques doutes. 
Je vois bien un truc que SL a amélioré, c'est la réparation des autorisations (le temps d'aller se faire chier en famille (pléonasme), pendant que ça tourne, sur Léopard)


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Octobre 2013)

Est-ce vraiment bien utile de pérorer ainsi avant d'avoir utiliser la bête ?


----------



## Le docteur (18 Octobre 2013)

Oh! Parfois ça peut éviter de larmoyer _après_ l'avoir utilisé.


----------



## nemrod22 (18 Octobre 2013)

On arrive bientôt à cette mise à jour mais toujours pas de prix pour la bête?
Dans tous les cas ça va arriver pendant les vacances de la toussaint (pour ceux qui en ont)et avant le changement de l'heure d'hiver 
On y verra plus clair...


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Oh! Parfois ça peut éviter de larmoyer _après_ l'avoir utilisé.



C'est donc une sorte de prévention psycho-médicale


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ben pour tout dire, parfois j'ai tout de même quelques doutes.
> Je vois bien un truc que SL a amélioré, c'est la réparation des autorisations (le temps d'aller se faire chier en famille (pléonasme), pendant que ça tourne, sur Léopard)



Sur ce coup là impossible pour moi de répondre, j'ai zappé Leopard de même que Lion et ML.  

M'enfin, quand on voit le score du matou face au roi de la savane à sa sortie, on peut en déduire qu'il le dérouille également.


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Octobre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Sur ce coup là impossible pour moi de répondre, j'ai zappé Leopard de même que Lion et ML.
> 
> M'enfin, quand on voit le score du matou face au roi de la savane à sa sortie, on peut en déduire qu'il le dérouille également.



Dans cette comparaison, le seul élément vraiment différent et le lancement d'une application. Encore cela n'est-il pas sensible pour toutes les applications. Parmi les applications touchées que j'utilise, l'ouverture de Pages est devenu un vrai calvaire. Mais tout n'est pas forcément lié à l'OS, mais aussi parce que l'application s'occupe maintenant aussi de iCloud, exploite à fond le service des versions, et passe par le bac à sable. FileMaker Pro, que j'utilise aussi chaque jour, ou presque, ne m'a pas paru être affecté comme l'est Pages. Excel qui n'est pas concerné ni par iCloud, ni par le service des versions, ne m'a pas paru ralenti au lancement.

Quant au démarrage, s'il est un peu long dans le cas de mon iMac, c'est parce qu'il serait peut-être utile que je fasse une CLEAN INSTALL comme je l'ai fait sur le MBP lorsque j'ai changé de DDI. De même pour l'arrêt. Mon MBP qui est un presqu'un clone de mon l'iMac démarre et s'éteint beaucoup plus rapidement. Lorsque Mavericks arrivera, ce sera l'occasion


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Octobre 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Dans cette comparaison, le seul élément  vraiment différent et le lancement d'une application. Encore cela  n'est-il pas sensible pour toutes les applications. Parmi les  applications touchées que j'utilise, l'ouverture de Pages est devenu un  vrai calvaire. Mais tout n'est pas forcément lié à l'OS, mais aussi  parce que l'application s'occupe maintenant aussi de iCloud, exploite à  fond le service des versions, et passe par le bac à sable. FileMaker  Pro, que j'utilise aussi chaque jour, ou presque, ne m'a pas paru être  affecté comme l'est Pages. Excel qui n'est pas concerné ni par iCloud,  ni par le service des versions, ne m'a pas paru ralenti au lancement.
> 
> Quant au démarrage, s'il est un peu long dans le cas de mon iMac, c'est  parce qu'il serait peut-être utile que je fasse une CLEAN INSTALL comme  je l'ai fait sur le MBP lorsque j'ai changé de DDI. De même pour  l'arrêt. Mon MBP qui est un presqu'un clone de mon l'iMac démarre et  s'éteint beaucoup plus rapidement. Lorsque Mavericks arrivera, ce sera  l'occasion &#8230;


Comme je le disais plus haut, si Mavericks fait au moins aussi bien que SL niveau performance, ça me conviendra parfaitement. Je cours pas après un avion de chasse, juste de quoi faire mes petites affaires dans des conditions acceptables. Après, si c'est pas le cas, bah on troquera le surf pour le matou.


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Octobre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Comme je le disais plus haut, si Mavericks fait au moins aussi bien que SL niveau performance, ça me conviendra parfaitement. Je cours pas après un avion de chasse, juste de quoi faire mes petites affaires dans des conditions acceptables. Après, si c'est pas le cas, bah on troquera le surf pour le matou.



C'est ce qu'on appelle se "mouiller"


----------



## Le docteur (18 Octobre 2013)

Les perfs je m'en fous aussi, le temps de boot, par contre, j'aurais tendance à trouver qu'il est devenu scandaleusement long et ça m'arrangerait assez de ne plus avoir Safari ou le Finder qui se vautrent comme des lions de mer... en écrasant tout dans la foulée...


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2013)

Safari, je l'utilise peu donc je n'en dirai rien (sinon que, le peu que je l'utilise, il ne plante sur aucun des sites où je vais). Mais pour le Finder, j'ai bien quelques petits bugs d'affichage mais jamais de plantage.


----------



## lejoss (20 Octobre 2013)

Maverick ?

"Maverick, bête de sexe, fais moi l'amour ou je ne réponds plus de mon corps !"


----------



## dom7569 (23 Octobre 2013)

comme beaucoup j'ai installé Mavericks et fait une mise à jour de iphoto ..qui depuis refuse de s'ouvrir ...me disant que la biblie est verrouillée ...évidemment ma dernière sauvegarde remonte à loin ..si quelqu'un a le meme problème ou une solution ..merci à vous


----------



## zorrrrro (23 Octobre 2013)

Je viens de passer une heure avec le service technique d'apple.
Pas de solution chez .
Il n'est plus possible de synchroniser Calendrier et Contact sans ICloud.
C'est incroyable.
Comment peut-on faire une telle erreur stratégique?
Perso j'attends une semaine et si rien ne bouge je change de fournisseur de matériel.


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Octobre 2013)

zorrrrro a dit:


> Je viens de passer une heure avec le service technique d'apple.
> Pas de solution chez .
> Il n'est plus possible de synchroniser Calendrier et Contact sans ICloud.
> C'est incroyable.
> ...



Ben oui ! Ce n'est plus mobilme


----------



## Alino06 (23 Octobre 2013)

Très dommageable que Trousseau ne puisse pas s'utiliser avec un mot de passe


----------



## madaniso (23 Octobre 2013)

Je suis sur Internet, juste navigateur ouvert et parfois, la petite roue multicolor apparait et repart aussitôt. Rien de grave mais ça fait un bye que je l'avais pas vu celle là !


----------



## brunip (24 Octobre 2013)

Et bien apres avoir installé Mavericks , plantage comme jamais roue multicolore, dock invisible, ecran figé enfin et j'en passe la totale heureusement tile machine et retour a moutain lion on attendra la suite.


----------



## Maegluin (24 Octobre 2013)

Lent sur mon vieux macbook mi 2010. Par contre, il arrive à gérer mieux certaines applications que mon Lion initial. Du  moins en première estimation


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

zorrrrro a dit:


> Je viens de passer une heure avec le service technique d'apple.
> Comment peut-on faire une telle erreur stratégique?
> *Pas de solution chez .*
> *Il n'est plus possible de synchroniser Calendrier et Contact sans ICloud.*
> ...


 
A l'heure du tout "dans les ondes" il est normal qu'on en arrive à cette solution unique. Que vont faire les gens équipé d'un pacemaker ? retourner voir le cardio pour modifier son réglage ?


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2013)

Faire attention avec les pacemakers et le cloud (_cf._ la saison 2 de Homeland).


----------



## Val.06 (24 Octobre 2013)

Personnellement j'ai perdu de la batterie, ce qui m'étonne et m'inquiète un peu...

Pour un Macbook Air Mi 2012, 3h45 d'autonomie à 100%, on est d'accord que c'est pas normal ?

Niveau conso d'énergie, j'ai jeter un oeil au moniteur d'activité et réduit Spotlight qui tirait bien sur la batterie apparement, mais elle semble quand même fondre comme neige au soleil ou presque....  Si après étalonnage rien ne change, je reviendrai sous ML...


----------



## fau6il (24 Octobre 2013)

_"Mavericks" m'apparaît sensiblement + réactif. _


----------



## MyosineDeType2 (24 Octobre 2013)

Je déteste.

Moins de batterie, je suis à 68% alors que d'habitude, je suis à 75-80.
Ensuite, le raccourci trackpad du launchpad est largement moins bien. Il reconnait mal mon geste.
Ensuite, le coup du bouton power... sur un Macbook Pro, c'est pas gênant mais sur un Air, je fais parfois pas attention quand j'appuie dessus...
J'ai l'impression qu'il boite plus lentement.
L'interface reste globalement la même. Le dock un poil plus réactif.
Aperçu est bien bien plus réactif, c'est bon ça !
Safari aussi est bien mieux !
Je préférais quand les étiquettes coloraient toute la ligne et pas un simple point.


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2013)

-Bien pour le double écran même si ça semble consommer plus de ressources et demande un petit temps d'adaptation. Mais globalement bien.
-Pas vu d&#8217;amélioration au niveau mémoire, il y a toujours de la mémoire qui reste inutilement en cache&#8230; jusqu&#8217;à ce qu'il n'y en ai plus de disponible&#8230; #Grrr#
-Il faut aussi Oublier gmail !
-les etiquettes qui font un petit point coloré c'est chiant, ça ne se repère pas !

Sinon ben pas de révolution hein, juste une mise à jour


----------



## skalap (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'installer Maverick, et depuis SAFARI fait des siennes, il plante !
Est-ce que quelqu'un a le même problème ?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (24 Octobre 2013)

Une extension de Safari ou un plugin internet incompatible avec Mavericks peut-être...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (24 Octobre 2013)

a quand la 10.9.2 ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

skalap a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens d'installer Maverick, et depuis SAFARI fait des siennes, il plante !
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a le même problème ?
> 
> Merci



Safari est un poil plus réactif, mais plante toujours autant le peu que je l'utilise
rien de nouveau donc


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> Safari est un poil plus réactif, mais plante toujours autant le peu que je l'utilise
> rien de nouveau donc


Mais comment tu fais ?! 

[BD]Tu me fais penser au commissaire Brodequin dans la série des 4AS, à qui il arrive de nombreuses mésaventures qui provoquent l'admiration de son adjoint Lecardunoie : "Mais comment vous faites, Chef ?" "Ah ! Quel chef, ce chef !". [/BD]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2013)

Bon ! Après 2 jours de tests, j'en arrive à la conclusion que Mavericks ne m'apporte rien de plus que ML ! 

Plans et iBooks, je m'en fiche ... j'ai des freezes à répétition lors des sorties de veille ... mes pauvres 3 Gb de RAM sont moins bien gérés qu'avec ML (pour la première fois, j'ai des "sorties pages" dans mon moniteur d'activités) et je ne sens aucune réactivité supplémentaire.

OK, mon iMac n'est plus de toute première jeunesse (comme moi, d'ailleurs !:rateau, mais il tournait très bien sous ML ... 

J'attends encore un peu, mais je prévois un retour sous ML sous peu !


----------



## pgoninet (24 Octobre 2013)

Surtout ne pas utiliser ce logiciel avec 10.9. Il empêche certaines appels de s'ouvrir....


----------



## Etienne000 (24 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bon ! Après 2 jours de tests, j'en arrive à la conclusion que Mavericks ne m'apporte rien de plus que ML !
> 
> Plans et iBooks, je m'en fiche ... j'ai des freezes à répétition lors des sorties de veille ... mes pauvres 3 Gb de RAM sont moins bien gérés qu'avec ML (pour la première fois, j'ai des "sorties pages" dans mon moniteur d'activités) et je ne sens aucune réactivité supplémentaire.
> 
> ...



Clean Install ou MAJ ?


----------



## kyaude (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Installation depuis applestore sans pb.
Démarrage : RAS 

Nom du modèle de l'installation:	iMac
  Identifiant du modèle*:	iMac9,1
  Nom du processeur*:	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur*:	2,66 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs*:	1
  Nombre total de curs*:	2
  Cache de niveau 2*:	6 Mo
  Mémoire*:	8 Go
  Vitesse du bus*:	1,07 GHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage*:	IM91.008D.B08
  Version SMC (système)*:	1.44f0

Voilà le petit problème: Un popup en anglais (install en français !) apparait après login utilisateur ...
UI Element Inspector requires that the Accessibiliy API be enabled. Please "Enable access for assistive devices and try again" avec  boutons /Cancel/OK.
Clic sur OK provoque l'ouverture de Préférences Système/Accessibilité/Réduire-Agrandir.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?

Cordialement.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Mais comment tu fais ?!
> 
> [BD]Tu me fais penser au commissaire Brodequin dans la série des 4AS, à qui il arrive de nombreuses mésaventures qui provoquent l'admiration de son adjoint Lecardunoie : "Mais comment vous faites, Chef ?" "Ah ! Quel chef, ce chef !". [/BD]



je me reconnais plus en Chef Chaudard..

sinon j'image que les Cruchot Gerbert Fougasse locaux qui surveillent en permanence le net ralentissent considérablement son débit et que Safari résiste moins bien que Chrome .Je ne vois pas d'autres explications


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Octobre 2013)

Ce matin sur l'iMac
De 8 heures à 9 heures : téléchargement
De 9 heures à 10 heures un quart : installation
À deux reprises, la dernière minute a duré un bon quart d'heure 
Depuis, et pour l'instant : bof. 
Remplacé la vague de Mavericks poar le bon vieux Aqua Blue
Déjà Calendrier me plait moins.
Safari 7 : trop tôt pour en parler. Tantôt me paraît plus véloce, tantôt moins.
Lancement et arrêt de Pages 4 : encore plus galère qu'avant ! Mais les commentaires de Mac G à propos de Pages 5 ne m'inspirent pas beaucoup.

Trop tôt encore pour me faire une impression définitive. Pour l'instant, je prépare un Clean Install. Après, on verra.

PS. Pour les autorisations, passer par l'utilitaire de disque, et non par Onyx qui n'est pas encore compatible, et en bêta.


----------



## LeProf (25 Octobre 2013)

Je faisais mes clones du SSD et HHD de mon macbook unibody late 2008, pour passer à mavericks, quand je suis tombé sur la news de macg concernant la disparition de la synchronisation en local des iphones et ipad....
... ça m'a tout de suite refroidit!!

J'ai des docs réalisé avec office2plus que je synchronise entre mon ipad mini (que je prends au collège) et mon macbook par synchro usb.
Si je passe à mavericks, je ne pourrais plus les synchroniser car l'onglet "infos" du nouvel itunes à disparu, ai-je bien compris ?


----------



## Le docteur (25 Octobre 2013)

pgoninet a dit:


> Surtout ne pas utiliser ce logiciel avec 10.9. Il empêche certaines appels de s'ouvrir....



Tu m'explique. Je l'ai installé d'ailleurs.

---------- Post added at 11h20 ---------- Previous post was at 11h18 ----------




LeProf a dit:


> Je faisais mes clones du SSD et HHD de mon macbook unibody late 2008, pour passer à mavericks, quand je suis tombé sur la news de macg concernant la disparition de la synchronisation en local des iphones et ipad....
> ... ça m'a tout de suite refroidit!!
> 
> J'ai des docs réalisé avec office2plus que je synchronise entre mon ipad mini (que je prends au collège) et mon macbook par synchro usb.
> Si je passe à mavericks, je ne pourrais plus les synchroniser car l'onglet "infos" du nouvel itunes à disparu, ai-je bien compris ?



Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit ça qui ne soit plus synchronisé. J'ai bien lu pour les signets etc. C'était d'ailleurs effectivement une source de doublons et autres joyeusetés, si je ne m'abuse utilisé avec iCloud.


----------



## ergu (25 Octobre 2013)

En fait, deux jours et des heures de téléchargement et d'installation plus tard, j'ai l'impression d'avoir récupéré juste une version un peu toiletée de ML dans la présentation des applis.

Tout ça pour ça ?

Et mon gamin qui voulait bosser sur un document Pages pour le collège a réussi à planter complètement la bête (écran figé, plus aucune réponse à rien) ce qui n'était jamais arrivé (je ne sais pas ce qu'il a fait, je n'étais pas là)

Je n'ai pas encore regardé les applis, juste Safari que je trouve plus laid qu'avant.
Obligé de télécharger de nouvelles versions de LittleSnitch et CCC aussi - mais qui, à priori, ne fonctionnent pas mieux que les anciennes (la première ne fait rien, la seconde s'obstine à me croire en version d'essai alors que j'ai payé le truc - très aggaçant)

C'est dommage, parce que je trouvais la gratuité formidable et les promesses de gestion mémoire et réactivité plutôt alléchantes.

Il est où l'effet wouaouh ?


----------



## rizoto (25 Octobre 2013)

Pareil pour la synchro des contacts et calendriers google sur les applications apple.
Ce n'est plus possible .... C'est icloud ou rien pour le moment !!!


----------



## LeProf (25 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit ça qui ne soit plus synchronisé. J'ai bien lu pour les signets etc. C'était d'ailleurs effectivement une source de doublons et autres joyeusetés, si je ne m'abuse utilisé avec iCloud.



Effectivement, je viens de relire la news et c'est seulement l'onglet infos qui a disparu, l'onglet apps est toujours présent, d'après la capture.

Cela me rassurerai quand même si quelqu'un pouvait me confirmer que l'on peut toujours échanger via usb, des documents d'une apps vers un mac, via l'onglet apps.

A votre bon coeur, m'sieur dame...


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> Pareil pour la synchro des contacts et calendriers google sur les applications apple.
> Ce n'est plus possible .... C'est icloud ou rien pour le moment !!!


 
Comme c'est dû à la suppression des SyncServices d'OS X, je crains que ce ne soit définitif....


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Octobre 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> Pareil pour la synchro des contacts et calendriers google sur les applications apple.
> Ce n'est plus possible .... C'est icloud ou rien pour le moment !!!



Hélas, il faut faire avec. Jusqu'à ce qu'Apple délivre des API adéquates aux développeurs : 

---------- Post added at 12h01 ---------- Previous post was at 12h00 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Comme c'est dû à la suppression des SyncServices d'OS X, je crains que ce ne soit définitif....



Ben oui ! Hélas !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Octobre 2013)

Je comprends pas tout à fait ce que vous dites sur la synchro en local.
Avec Maverick, est il toujours possible de sauvegarder ses contacts en dehors d'iCloud? Et d'utiliser ensuite iTunes pour la synchro?


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2013)

Atlante a dit:


> Je comprends pas tout à fait ce que vous dites sur la synchro en local.
> Avec Maverick, est il toujours possible de sauvegarder ses contacts en dehors d'iCloud? Et d'utiliser ensuite iTunes pour la synchro?


 
NON!

Avec Mavericks, la synchro des contacts et des calendriers ne peut se faire QUE par iCloud


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> NON!
> 
> Avec Mavericks, la synchro des contacts et des calendriers ne peut se faire QUE par iCloud


 l'homme de la pampa, parfois rude, reste toujours courtois, mais la vérité m'oblige à le dire : ce iCloud commence à me les briser MENUES!


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2013)

Une autre solution est, certes toujours dans les airs, de prendre un compte _ailleurs_ que chez Apple. Cela marchera tout aussi bien.


----------



## jmos (25 Octobre 2013)

Passage hier soir sur l'iMac après avoir fait le MBP un peu plus tôt.
En gros, c'est ML un peu amélioré.
Et effectivement il faut maintenant icloud pour synchroniser sur divers appareils ( mes 2 mac, l'iPhone, etc).
J'ai essayé le nouveau Safari pour voir si comme c'est dit par certains, c'est revenu au niveau de Chrome et là plutôt des mauvaises surprises:
1) le fil Twitter de la nouvelle barre latérale se charge bien à l'ouverture mais ne se met plus à jour ensuite, obligé de sortir et de relancer pour avoir le fil actualisé
2) toujours le problème du flash pour les vidéos. et même avec l'extension "click to flash "installée, You Tube me joue des tours: la première vidéo se lance bien et joue normalement, mais la seconde ne se charge jamais: au double click, son titre s'affiche bien sous le player, mais c'est la première qui redémarre en boucle
3) pour corriger je n'ai trouvé que faire afficher le menu Developpeur dans la barre en haut et à partir de celui là, Lancer avec....Chrome et tout redevient normal.

Pour Mail, la synchro avec Gmail, qui était déjà le parcours du combattant semble encore plus compliquée qu'avant (même si je pense que ce n'est pas nécessairement la faute d'Apple sur ce coup là). J'ai renoncé, Google et Apple n'ont pas la même compréhension de l'imap, on dirait. Aucun problème pour Yahoo, par contre
Et je viens de jeter un oeil sur le nouveau Numbers: très joli bien sûr, mais quand je comprends que pour avoir le détail de la formule qui est dans une case, il faut double cliquer dessus au lieu de simplement se positionner dessus comme Excel ou Google docs, là je craque un peu. Le design est une chose, l'ergonomie aussi et cela ne devrait pas s'opposer...

Je continue à tester mes applis: Lightroom et Photoshop semblent OK et les plugs-ins marchant aussi. Première pro, à priori est OK aussi, mais là, j'ai pas pu tout tester, ce sera au fil de l'eau. After Effects par contre bugue sérieusement, mais il y a paraît-il une version qui corrige cela, mais à télécharger directement chez Adobe, en dehors du CC. Du moins, c'est ce que disait le forum Adobe ce matin.


----------



## brunnno (25 Octobre 2013)

...ben moi j'aime pas les nouveaux tags du finder  !

Je préférais l'ancienne version qui surlignait toute la ligne, là on ne le voit même pas le tag....


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Octobre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> NON!
> 
> Avec Mavericks, la synchro des contacts et des calendriers ne peut se faire QUE par iCloud


Merci. Bien, achetons des CD de Snow Leopard pendant qu'il y en a encore. Dans quelques année, ça pourrait devenir le seul OS d'Apple utilisable.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Octobre 2013)

bonjour,

après l'avoir installé tout de suite à sa sortie, je peux dire que cette dernière version de OSX à fortement boosté mon 24 de 2009. 

c'est flagrant au niveau de la rapidité d'ouverture des applications. un rebond pour safari ! du jamais vu sur ce mac. 

Pareil pour la suite iwork très réactive. Un seul regret sur cette dernière la disparition de nombreux thèmes. j'ai heureusement pu les récupérer sur l'ancienne version.

Aucun plantage pour le moment 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h06 ----------




Atlante a dit:


> Merci. Bien, achetons des CD de Snow Leopard pendant qu'il y en a encore. Dans quelques année, ça pourrait devenir le seul OS d'Apple utilisable.



je vois pas ou est le problème de synchroniser uniquement par le cloud. C'est quand même le moyen le plus rapide et le plus efficace. 

et pourquoi SL serait le seul OS utilisable dans quelques années ?  je n'ai pas compris ?


----------



## brunnno (25 Octobre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> l'homme de la pampa, parfois rude, reste toujours courtois, mais la vérité m'oblige à le dire : ce iCloud commence à me les briser MENUES!



...pareil... aime pas le cloud !!!!!!!!


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> ....
> je vois pas ou est le problème de synchroniser uniquement par le cloud. C'est quand même le moyen le plus rapide et le plus efficace.


 

Tout le monde n'a pas envie de faire transiter ses données par le cloud (notamment le Carnet d'adresses dont on a eu confirmation qu'il passe sur le cloud sans aucun cryptage)

Et dans certains circonstances, la synchro par cable est plus souple. Je te donne MON cas:
On est plusieurs à partager un carnet d'adresses unique "familial". Par contre, sur la base de ce carnet d'adresses familial, chacun s'est créé des listes personnalisées des contacts qu'il veut récupérer sur son iPhone et via iTunes, chacun a coché avec quelle liste la synchro doit être faite.

Si on doit passer par iCloud, ce n'est plus possible car ce carnet d'adresses familial est sur une session du Mac enregistrée avec UN identifiant iCloud.

Seul celui ayant l'iPhone avec CET identifiant iCloud recupérera les adresses (et il les récupèrera TOUTES)

Il faudrait donc eclater ce carnet d'adresses entre plusieurs sessions utilisateurs sur le Mac, chaque utilisateur correspondant à un compte iCloud.
Ca fonctionnerait, mais ce qui est dommage c'est qu'on a tout de même un nombre de contacts communs importants et quand une info change sur l'un de ces contacts communs, au lieu de tous profiter d'une mise à jour, réalisée par l'un ou l'autre des membres de la famille, chacun devrait alors faire la mise à jour sur SON carnet d'adresses

Voilà un exemple où le passage par le cloud fait perdre en souplesse d'usage


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Octobre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> après l'avoir installé tout de suite à sa sortie, je peux dire que cette dernière version de OSX à fortement boosté mon 24 de 2009.
> 
> ...


Les gens qui ne peuvent pas utiliser le Cloud sont dans la m***.


----------



## brunnno (25 Octobre 2013)

.....





r e m y a dit:


> Tout le monde n'a pas envie de faire transiter ses données par le cloud (notamment le Carnet d'adresses dont on a eu confirmation qu'il passe sur le cloud sans aucun cryptage)


----------



## fau6il (25 Octobre 2013)

brunnno a dit:


> ...pareil... aime pas le cloud !!!!!!!!



_Tu n'es pas le seul   à vivre sous les nuages. _


----------



## Powerdom (25 Octobre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Tout le monde n'a pas envie de faire transiter ses données par le cloud (notamment le Carnet d'adresses dont on a eu confirmation qu'il passe sur le cloud sans aucun cryptage)



hum hum, je crois que là il faut arrêter la parano... j'imagine que les téléphones des 35 dirigeants qui sont écoutés par la NSA sont sécurisés ce qui ne les a pas empêchés d'être espionnés. 
alors nuage ou pas vos données ne sont en sécurité nul part. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h39 ----------




Atlante a dit:


> Les gens qui ne peuvent pas utiliser le Cloud sont dans la m***.



Qu'est-ce qui empêche aujourd'hui de ne pas pouvoir utiliser le Cloud ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Octobre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> hum hum, je crois que là il faut arrêter la parano... j'imagine que les téléphones des 35 dirigeants qui sont écoutés par la NSA sont sécurisés ce qui ne les a pas empêchés d'être espionnés.
> alors nuage ou pas vos données ne sont en sécurité nul part.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h39 ----------
> ...


C'est un débat que personne sur cette page n'avait tenté d'amener. Un débat sur lequel je m'arrête de suite.


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> ...
> Qu'est-ce qui empêche aujourd'hui de ne pas pouvoir utiliser le Cloud ?


 
un iDevice un peu vieux et non compatible iCloud par exemple...


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2013)

D'un autre côté, il ne faut pas non plus être incohérent : est-ce que les messages que vous envoyez sont chiffrés, que ce soient les SMS, les emails ou le tchat ?

Je comprends bien que stocker des informations sur Internet chagrine mais, dans le cas présent, c'est faire grand cas d'une brindille alors que le fagot est bien fourni.

Choisissez un service avec connexion en SSL et ça ne passera pas en clair (on peut le faire chez Google...  NSA )


----------



## eliss (25 Octobre 2013)

brunip a dit:


> Et bien apres avoir installé Mavericks , plantage comme jamais roue multicolore, dock invisible, ecran figé enfin et j'en passe la totale heureusement tile machine et retour a moutain lion on attendra la suite.


J'ai été contraint de désinstaller Mavericks..En cause, iBooks : Trois problèmes majeurs
1- Il m'a perdu plus de la moitié de mes ePubs au motif qu'ils étaient endommagés, alors qu'ils s'ouvraient sans problème sur mon iPad mini
2-Le nombre de livres n'apparait plus
3-Impossible de rectifier un titre ou un nom d'auteur
(iMac 27' late 2012)
Si  quelqu'un a une solution...
Pierre Viard


----------



## onmyplanet (25 Octobre 2013)

Je suis plutôt satisfait de mon passage à Mavericks, franchement avec ML c'était la cata sur mon MPB early 2008 ( 4 Go de ram ). 
Ventilos qui s'emballent tout le temps, safari qui plante constamment, perte de wifi en sortie de veille et le reste très lent.
Là je retrouve un mac silencieux, un poil plus rapide et qui plante pas ( pour l'instant ).
Après le débat autour du Cloud... je n'ai pas d'iPhone, et l'iPad c'est les gosses qui l'ont réquisitionnés... 

Donc satisfait, pour le moment !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2013)

A qui se fier , Cloud ,iMessage Skype SMS Mail Google Apple Windows son voisin son docteur qui vient de tomber malade ...on frise la faute professionnelle Même ma femme me fait suivre et fouille dans mes poches


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Octobre 2013)

J'ai dit plus haut que j'attendais pour émettre une opinion définitive   ou :love:

Parmi les détails : pendant les opérations de TM, la roue qui tournait dans la barre des menus reste fixe, tandis que celle de la barre latérale tourne, elle, y compris pendant les nettoyages. 

En ce moment, je m'occupe du MBP. Avec lui je fais une Clean Install.
Méthode classique :

Clonage du disque système du MBP avec CCC
Téléchargement d'OS X.9 dans l'iMac, sans installation, de façon à récupérer les éléments nécessaires.
Confection d'un disque USB avec DiskMaker X sur l'iMac
Démarrage du MBP avec la clé USB
Effacement du disque système avec l'utilitaire de disque
Installation d'OS X sur le disque système devenu vide
Restauration sélective des éléments utiles à partir du clone.
En ce moment, c'est l'installation, et tout se passe bien.

J'ai fais aussi les mises à jour proposées sur l'iMac. Toutes se sont effectuées sauf iMovie pour laquelle un message "in english" me dit que ce n'est pas possible, et, parfois, qu'il faut passer par l'Apple Store !

J'ai commencé à tester Pages. Hé bien, c'est pas gagné. D'une façon générale la mise en page est foutue. Ça me semble lié à la taille des caractères qui n'est pas tout à fait la même que dans OS X.8
Pour le moment, je passe sous sous silence la nouvelle ergonomie, et l'iosiation de la présentation générale. C'est beaucoup moins lisible qu'avant. Certains textes écrits en gris sur fond gris me font penser à la nouvelle mouture de Mac G, mais en pire, dans la mesure où les caractères sont plus petits et plus fins.

____________________________

Je viens de voir que le problème rencontré abec iMovie est du au fait que l'iMac 2008 n'est pas  éligible à Open CL


----------



## LeProf (25 Octobre 2013)

Bon, j'ai moi aussi sauté le pas sur mon Macbook unibody late 2008.

J'ai fait une clean install plutôt qu'une mise à jour depuis Lion, car j'en ai profité pour faire un FusionDrive.

J'ai reconfiguré mes boites mails et notamment plusieurs comptes gmail. Malgré ce que j'avais lu à droite et à gauche, aucun soucis pour ma part de ce coté.

Je suis en train de réinstaller tous mes softs et de faire quelques tests rapides.... pour l'instant pas de gros soucis:

- sketchup 6 ... Ok
- evernote    ... Ok
- 1 password 3.8.21  ... Ok
- synctwofolders 1.8.9 ... Ok
- GoodreaderUSB 2.2.0 ... Ok
- coconutbattery 2.8 ... Ok
- dropbox ... Ok
- edrawing 9.2.0.128 ... Ok
- bodega ... Ok
- Devonthink Pro 2.3.2 ... Ok

- Pixelmator 1.6.2 ... crash au démarrage 

- Office 2011 ... pas encore installé.

Pour l'instant tout roule, je croise les doigts


----------



## rizoto (25 Octobre 2013)

LeProf a dit:


> Bon, j'ai moi aussi sauté le pas sur mon Macbook unibody late 2008.
> 
> J'ai fait une clean install plutôt qu'une mise à jour depuis Lion, car j'en ai profité pour faire un FusionDrive.
> 
> ...



je viens d'essayer pixelmator en 1.6.7 pas de soucis


----------



## LeProf (25 Octobre 2013)

Ca c'est une bonne nouvelle ... mais le problème c'est de mettre la main sur une version .....
comme faire une update si l'appui crashe au démarrage ?

Ok je me réponds à moi-même .... grâce aux mises à jour de Bodéga 

Merci rizoto !!


Edit:

Bon je viens de retélécharger une version 1.6.7 récupérée sur le net .... ça crashe encore au démarrage. Message d'erreur : "Pixelmator" est endommagé et ne peut pas être ouvert. Vous devriez placer cet élément dans la corbeille.


Arfffffff.


----------



## rizoto (25 Octobre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> D'un autre côté, il ne faut pas non plus être incohérent : est-ce que les messages que vous envoyez sont chiffrés, que ce soient les SMS, les emails ou le tchat ?
> 
> Je comprends bien que stocker des informations sur Internet chagrine mais, dans le cas présent, c'est faire grand cas d'une brindille alors que le fagot est bien fourni.
> 
> Choisissez un service avec connexion en SSL et ça ne passera pas en clair (on peut le faire chez Google...  NSA )



Icloud, c'est super mais ça nécessite d'avoir le combo iphone/ipad/mac pour pouvoir en profiter. De base, ça me gène un peu! si on a un compte gmail ou si on utilise caldav. on fait quoi (je n'ai pas encore recherché peut-être qu'il y existe des solutions)?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h13 ----------

essaie de le desinstaller proprement (avec ses fichiers de config) la fameuse .plist


----------



## Ramses7420 (25 Octobre 2013)

Petite question. Est-il possible de ne faire que le téléchargement de Mavericks sans faire de mise à jour, afin de pouvoir la faire plus tard


----------



## Madalvée (25 Octobre 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> Icloud, c'est super mais ça nécessite d'avoir le combo iphone/ipad/mac pour pouvoir en profiter.



Pas seulement, tous les documents iWork's, calendriers, mails et contacts sont accessibles par l'interface web sur n'importe quel ordinateur.


----------



## LeProf (25 Octobre 2013)

Ramses7420 a dit:


> Petite question. Est-il possible de ne faire que le téléchargement de Mavericks sans faire de mise à jour, afin de pouvoir la faire plus tard



Oui. A la fin du téléchargement, l'auto-install s"exécute mais tu peux l'annuler.


----------



## rizoto (25 Octobre 2013)

Bon je me suis affoler un peu vite.
En fait la synchro avec les comptes googles fonctionne toujours
La gestion des comptes sef ait directement via le panneau de pref des applications


----------



## Ramses7420 (25 Octobre 2013)

LeProf a dit:


> Oui. A la fin du téléchargement, l'auto-install s"exécute mais tu peux l'annuler.



Merci


----------



## 217ae1 (26 Octobre 2013)

Ce qui me dérange avec la suppression de la synchronisation des contacts et carnets d'adresse, c'est qu'il est impossible de les synchroniser avec mon iPod touch de deuxième génération vu qu'il n'est pas compatible iCloud!

Donc je ne pourrais plus utiliser un service existant de mon iPod qui fonctionne très bien. Je serais obligé d'en acheter un nouveau. Je suis obligé de rester sous Mountain lion en attendant qu'ils corrigent ça(ou de devoir utiliser Bootcamp pour synchroniser  ).

A mon avis ils sont obligés de corriger ça, car sinon les associations de consommateurs vont s'attaquer à eux pour obsolescence programmée (j'aime pas ce nom mais c'est celui qui décrit le mieux la situation :rateau: ).

Sinon, je me réjouis de pouvoir profiter des nouveautés de Maverics


----------



## fau6il (26 Octobre 2013)

_Essai d'uniformisation peut-être bien pratique pour les "mobiles". 
Mais le Mac Pro fait aussi bien avec le 10.7  
(système éprouvé avec lequel QXP 8.0 fonctionne encore) _


----------



## legritch (27 Octobre 2013)

Mail.app c'est caca!!!

Mais j'imagine bien que Apple va fournir un correctif incessamment sous peu. 

En attendant, utilisation de Mail sur les itrucs et webmail sur l'ordi.


----------



## fau6il (27 Octobre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> caca!!!



_Qui se révèle utile dans bien des cas_


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Octobre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Mail.app c'est caca!!!
> 
> Mais j'imagine bien que Apple va fournir un correctif incessamment sous peu.
> 
> En attendant, utilisation de Mail sur les itrucs et webmail sur l'ordi.



Sûr qu'il me sert plus beaucoup... mes comptes sont tous en IMAP, et déco' en permanence...


----------



## legritch (27 Octobre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Sûr qu'il me sert plus beaucoup... mes comptes sont tous en IMAP, et déco' en permanence...


Perso j'utilise beaucoup, c'est juste les problèmes de freeze et les lenteurs abominables qui me l'ont fait abandonner en attendant un fix d'Apple.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Octobre 2013)

Le problème c'est que moi aussi je l'utilise quotidiennement, mais si on ne reçoit plus rien... :¬/


----------



## flotow (27 Octobre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le problème c'est que moi aussi je l'utilise quotidiennement, *mais si on ne reçoit plus rien.*.. :¬/



plus de temps pour faire autre chose ?


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Octobre 2013)

Oui, on peut le voir comme ça.


----------



## kyaude (27 Octobre 2013)

kyaude a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Installation depuis applestore sans pb.
> Démarrage : RAS
> ...


Bonjour, 
Le pb concernait le lancement du widjet Shiftit mais en fait cela peut arriver avec n'importe quel autre outil de ce type car il s'agit de sécurité ajoutée par Mavericks. Je pense que la solution servira a tout le monde en adoptant la démarche ci-dessous. Le message apparait à cause du fait que l'outil requiert des droits d'accès au système (autorisation à donner)ou qu'il ne respecte pas les nouvelles spéc. de sécurité (obsolescence bloquant le runtime).
Si c'est le cas particulier de Shiftit qui vous intéresse aller voir la réponse sur https://github.com/fikovnik/ShiftIt/issues/118.
Outre que le fait que Mavericks ne permet plus à certains programmes obsolétes de tourner (attendre ou trouver une version compatible), il faut vérifier que le(s) dit(s) programme soi(en)t autorisé(s) à prendre le contrôle sur le système en allant dans Préférences système/Sécurité et confidentialité/Accessibilité et de l'ajouter aux ayants droit.
Cordialement


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Octobre 2013)

Je l'ai viré suite la mort de Goose même s'il n'était pas responsable.


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Octobre 2013)

Après une Clean Install sur le MBP et l'iMac :

Démarrage et extension plus rapides

Lancement d'application plus long

Temps de latence non répétitifs incompris sinon incompréhensibles.

Réparations "étonnantes" du style à propos d'iTunes notamment :
_*ACL trouvée mais inattendue, réparation accomplie *_
Bien entendue, cela revient à chaque cycle de réparation.

Je pense qu'il est encore trop tôt pour se faire une idée bonne et précise.

Une chose est très nette, c'est l'importance grandissante d'iCloud dans certaines opérations. Finalement, je pense que le véritablement secret des futures synchronisations est que tous les documents concernés prennent pension dans le nuage. Et qu'il n'y aura plus de dispositif particulier pour le faire, comme au "bon vieux temps" de Mobile Me.


----------



## r e m y (29 Octobre 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> ...Réparations "étonnantes" du style à propos d'iTunes notamment :
> _*ACL trouvée mais inattendue, réparation accomplie *_
> Bien entendue, cela revient à chaque cycle de réparation.....


 
Le dernier iTunes donne des centaines de lignes d'autorisations incorrectes à chaque vérification des permissions et ce quelle que soit la version de MacOS X...


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Octobre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Le dernier iTunes donne des centaines de lignes d'autorisations incorrectes à chaque vérification des permissions et ce quelle que soit la version de MacOS X...



Je ne m'en suis rendu compte qu'après la CLEAN INSTALL


----------



## Le docteur (29 Octobre 2013)

C'est marrant, moi ça me semble plus court pour le lancement des applications. En particulier sur iWork/iPhoto...


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est marrant, moi ça me semble plus court pour le lancement des applications. En particulier sur iWork/iPhoto...



Ça dépend des applications. Les applications comme Word ou Excel s'ouvrent aussi bien, peut-être un peu lieux qu'avec ML. Effectivement iPhoto m'a paru sensiblement plus rapide. FM Pro ne m'a pas semblé plus rapide ou plus lent. C'est avec Pages 4 et 5 que j'ai trouvé que c'était long, ainsi qu'avec Safari et iTunes. J'ai peut-être une hypothèse pour cette "sensation" : un manque de mémoire. Par exemple, je ne laisse jamais Safari ouvert lorsque je fais autre chose. Je ne l'ouvre que si une notification m'incite à le faire. Il est alors possible qu'à ce moment-là une insuffisance de mémoire entraîne un peu de swapping si deux ou trois autres applications sont déjà lancées.
______________
Complément à ci-dessus

Après un démarrage, la taille mémoire utilisée selon Moniteur d'activités, et sans autre lancement, est de 3,18 Go sur 4 Go. Cela est de l'ordre de 1Go de plus que du temps de ML.

J'ai ensuite lancé Safari pour compléter ce post, et ça a été effectivement très rapide, pas instantané, mais très rapide. La mémoire utilisée est passée à 3,32 Go

J'ai ensuite lancé Pages, et effectivement ça a été plus rapide qu'habituellement, puis, j'ai ouvert un fichier de 50 Mo. La taille mémoire utilisée est passée à 3,51 Go.

Puis, j'ai lancé Bridge et PS, et j'ai ouvert 10 fichiers TIFF de 46 Mo chacun.La taille mémoire utilisée est passée à 3,99 Go. Puis, j'ai ouvert 10 autres fichiers, et encore 10 autres fichiers. À chaque étape, la taille de la mémoire virtuelle utilisée a cru pour passer de 4 Go au départ, à 6,32 Go après l'ouverture du 30ème fichier. Le graphique de "pression sur la mémoire a rempli presque la moitié de l'espace disponible, tandis que sa couleur passait du vert au jaune. Après avoir quitté PS et Bridge, j'ai observé comment la mémoire était rendue. Peu à peu, le graphique de pression sur la mémoire à diminué et a repris sa couleur verte d'origine. La taille de la mémoire virtuelle est revenue à 5 Go. Celle de la mémoire utilisée est tombée à 1,78 Go.
Puis j'ai quitté Pages.

J'ai constaté que la taille de la mémoire comprimée avait cru puis avait diminuée au cours de ces manip.

Je ne tire pas de conclusion définitive, tout en pensant que l'insuffisance en capacité mémoire se fait davantage sentir avec X.9 qu'avec X.8


----------



## sunnlight (31 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir

Mavericks depuis 1 petite semaine, çà tourne à merveille. Un peu la nostalgie des félins quand même


----------



## flotow (31 Octobre 2013)

@iluro : le Kernel fait combien une fois démarré ?
ici sous snow leopard, juste en dessous de 700MB après 45 jours.

je ne me souviens plus la taille totale utilisée au démarrage de l'ordinateur.


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Octobre 2013)

kernel_task > aux alentours de 263 Mo chez moi.


----------



## Rikly (31 Octobre 2013)

J'ai été vraiment déçu de la m-à-j de Windows 8.1. Mais Mavericks bat tout les records.
Je me retrouve avec 8GB de mises-à-jour, avec un App Store qui se déconnecte toutes les trois minutes.
Un lauchpad complètement farfelu, avec 20 pages d'icônes de logiciels toutes mélangées, sans aucun ordre, alors que j'avais passé des heures à tout mettre en place et sauvegardé avec lauchpad Manager Pro (qu'il a fallu payer, puisque Apple n'est pas capable de gérer plus de 3 ou 4 icônes. On aurait au moins pu nous offrir un logiciel launchpad digne d'Apple et non une merde qui n'est pas meilleure que le 'menu démarrer' de Bill Gates.

Je comprends maintenant pourquoi cette m-à-j est gratuite. On perd de nouveau plus qu'on ne gagne. Plus les machines sont performantes plus les OS sont merdiques.

Après le bousier d'IOS 7, on nous remet ça avec OS X 10.9.
Un grand merci aux génies de chez Apple.
A quand la prochaine catastrophe ?
Et si 'Mavericks' est vraiment le nom d'une plage américaine près de chez Apple, elle a dû subir un sacré tsunami.


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

et donc ta question est...?


----------



## mikalak (31 Octobre 2013)

rikly a dit:


> a quand la prochaine catastrophe ?


?


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> et donc ta question est...?



Il n'en a aucune, il fait juste son petit constat.


----------



## Xman (31 Octobre 2013)

Rikly a dit:


> Et si 'Mavericks' est vraiment le nom d'une plage américaine près de chez Apple, elle a dû subir un sacré tsunami.


Au moins la plage existe ! alors qu'un Lion des montagnes c'est moins sûr !!!!!


----------



## bompi (1 Novembre 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @iluro : le Kernel fait combien une fois démarré ?
> ici sous snow leopard, juste en dessous de 700MB après 45 jours.
> 
> je ne me souviens plus la taille totale utilisée au démarrage de l'ordinateur.


J'ai redémarré hier et 651 MB aujourd'hui.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Novembre 2013)

Rikly a dit:


> J'ai été vraiment déçu de la m-à-j de Windows 8.1. Mais Mavericks bat tout les records.
> Je me retrouve avec 8GB de mises-à-jour, avec un App Store qui se déconnecte toutes les trois minutes.
> Un lauchpad complètement farfelu, avec 20 pages d'icônes de logiciels toutes mélangées, sans aucun ordre, alors que j'avais passé des heures à tout mettre en place et sauvegardé avec lauchpad Manager Pro (qu'il a fallu payer, puisque Apple n'est pas capable de gérer plus de 3 ou 4 icônes. On aurait au moins pu nous offrir un logiciel launchpad digne d'Apple et non une merde qui n'est pas meilleure que le 'menu démarrer' de Bill Gates.
> 
> ...


Mise à jour ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h10 ----------




bompi a dit:


> J'ai redémarré hier et 651 MB aujourd'hui.



489...
Quel bouffeur de mémoire !!! &#1567;

Bon, je rigole, mais sur mon PowerBook plafonné à 1,25GO de RAM, j'aurais peut-être gueulé.
Oui, je sais, je ne l'aurais pas installé sur un PowerBook...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (1 Novembre 2013)

Xman a dit:


> Au moins la plage existe ! alors qu'un Lion des montagnes c'est moins sûr !!!!!



mais le leopard des neiges etait quand meme bien sympatique 

Je suis passé par tous les OS de Leopard jusqu'a Mountain lion (et meme testé Mavericks pour le fun mais j'attends un peu avant de le garder) mais faut avouer qu'entre SL et ML (voire Mavericks) , on gagne quoi..???

2 voire 3 OS pour avoir une integration de icloud (que j'utilise peu), c'est pas le perou


----------



## fau6il (1 Novembre 2013)

Rikly a dit:


> J'ai été vraiment déçu de la m-à-j de Windows 8.1. Mais Mavericks bat tout les records.
> 
> Je comprends maintenant pourquoi cette m-à-j est gratuite. On perd de nouveau plus qu'on ne gagne.
> A quand la prochaine catastrophe ?



_Je plussoie! 
Un peu de patience   , "les dindons de la farce", et tout rentrera dans l'ordre.  
avant la prochaine "cata".:afraid:_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2013)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> mais le leopard des neiges etait quand meme bien sympatique
> 
> Je suis passé par tous les OS de Leopard jusqu'a Mountain lion (et meme testé Mavericks pour le fun mais j'attends un peu avant de le garder) mais faut avouer qu'entre SL et ML (voire Mavericks) , on gagne quoi..???



pas mal d'emmerdements plus un iCloud guère convaincant


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Novembre 2013)

Moi franchement après une clean-install, je suis assez content, notamment un Safari 7 très rapide. Pas de soucis majeur (même mineur) à relever.


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Novembre 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @iluro : le Kernel fait combien une fois démarré ?
> ici sous snow leopard, juste en dessous de 700MB après 45 jours.
> 
> je ne me souviens plus la taille totale utilisée au démarrage de l'ordinateur.



Après mise sous tension, FM Pro lancé puis fermé, et Safari lancé : 414 Mo


----------



## Le docteur (2 Novembre 2013)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> mais le leopard des neiges etait quand meme bien sympatique
> 
> Je suis passé par tous les OS de Leopard jusqu'a Mountain lion (et meme testé Mavericks pour le fun mais j'attends un peu avant de le garder) mais faut avouer qu'entre SL et ML (voire Mavericks) , on gagne quoi..???
> 
> 2 voire 3 OS pour avoir une integration de icloud (que j'utilise peu), c'est pas le perou



Entre Snow Léopard et ML ? Rien. Si! l'amélioration du Launchpad (bon, c'est sympa tout de même). On gagne même quelques emmerdements (Finder chiant à chaque démarrage à ramer pour afficher "tous mes fichiers", bugs divers et variés).
Entre Snow Léopard et Mavericks : amélioration du Launchpad, iBooks, iWorks plus réactif et qui adopte enfin les automatismes de TextEdit (pas trop tôt) iPhoto plus réactif aussi (pas du luxe), une gestion plus fine de l'énergie, la possibilité de supprimer les mails indésirables à la volée quand on les voit passer. Pas grand-chose, donc...

La plus grosse perte, c'est sans doute Perian.


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Novembre 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @iluro : le Kernel fait combien une fois démarré ?
> ici sous snow leopard, juste en dessous de 700MB après 45 jours.
> 
> je ne me souviens plus la taille totale utilisée au démarrage de l'ordinateur.



Ce matin 2/11 : 450 Mo après MST, Mail (ON puis OFF), Calendrier (ON puis OFF), et maintenant SAFARI seul.


----------



## Etienne000 (2 Novembre 2013)

C'est tellement bien Snow Leopard


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Novembre 2013)

À la longue, je trouve Safari plus rapide. C'est surtout vrai lorsqu'il est le premier lancé après une MST, ou qu'il n'y a pas grand monde d'ouvert.

Par contre, mais Safari n'y est pour rien, mais l'élément détecteur, j'ai des "décrochages" de Wi-FI. Ça raccroche facilement, mais c'est pénible à la longue


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Par contre, mais Safari n'y est pour rien, mais l'élément détecteur, j'ai des "décrochages" de Wi-FI. Ça raccroche facilement, mais c'est pénible à la longue(



Ah le WiFi ne semble en effet pas être le point fort de cet OS, je double avec un raccord RJ45


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ah le WiFi ne semble en effet pas être le point fort de cet OS, je double avec un raccord RJ45



Il est possible aussi que les nombreux réseaux fassent perdre la boule à l'iMac. En effet, lorsque cela se produit et que je relance par la barre des menus, menu Wi-Fi, il y a une bonne quinzaine de réseaux visibles, parfois davantage. En plus de ma box, j'ai en permanence quatre réseaux public, 2 SFR, 2 FREE. Les autres sont des box des voisins.


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2013)

Il est certain que l'on commence à être un peu saturé de réseaux. Il reste que le seul problème que j'aie eu dans ce domaine venait de la Mighty Mouse dont la liaison bloutouffe gênait la liaison ouifi.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Il est certain que l'on commence à être un peu saturé de réseaux. Il reste que le seul problème que j'aie eu dans ce domaine venait de la Mighty Mouse dont la liaison bloutouffe gênait la liaison ouifi.



Par là, tu veux nous dire que mettre le clavier et la souris filaire pourrait être la solution


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Novembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Il est certain que l'on commence à être un peu saturé de réseaux. Il reste que le seul problème que j'aie eu dans ce domaine venait de la Mighty Mouse dont la liaison bloutouffe gênait la liaison ouifi.



Piste très intéressante.
J'ai une souris magique avec dent bleue. Depuis Mavericks, elle a parfois un comportement étonnant. Est-ce la transmission BT, ou bien le pilote de la souris ? Heureusement, ce n'est pas très gênant. Mais je n'avais pas cela avec ML.


----------



## fau6il (3 Novembre 2013)

_Timeo "danaos" et dona ferentes_


----------



## robertodino (3 Novembre 2013)

Je n'ai jamais eu à me plaindre d'un Os, Mavericks est l'exception.

Plein de bugs un peu partout et pas envie d'aller dans les détails. Vivement une mise à jour pour résoudre les points les plus encombrants.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Novembre 2013)

J'ai adoré Tiger. J'ai gueulé après Léopard, j'ai dit "pas trop tôt" avec Snow Léopard ça aurait dû être direct comme ça, je romionnait un peu sous Lion et sous Mountain Lion.
Première fois depuis Tiger que je suis content d'un OS Apple.
Zéro bug, je ne pouvais pas en dire autant de son prédécesseur. J'étais pressé de passer sous Mavericks parce que j'attendais iBooks de pied ferme et que j'espérais une mise à jour des iTout tellement ça ne marchait plus correctement, et je l'attendais doublement parce que vraiment, sous ML, j'étais perclus de bugs un peu chiants et que j'avais la flemme de tout réinstaller en risquant de retrouver les mêmes bugs à terme (ils semblaient enracinés).


----------



## ChrisErnst (3 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir / bonjour à tous et à chacun !

La lecture de vos réflexions me pousse à émettre mon avis (en toute modestie  ).
 (J'éviterai de parler de Pages 5.0 qui est un vrai scandale !!    et du widget Horloge qui a les aiguilles "en coin" !)

Au départ, après l'installation de Maverick, seulement 2 choses clochaient :

1) Get MyIP ne voulait plus se lancer.
2) La petite montre de Time Machine ne remonte plus le temps quand je la lance.

Ensuite, très vite, Get MyIP a re-fonctionné sans aucune intervention (?) et la montre de TimeMachine reste toujours coincée  mais les sauvegardes se font apparemment normalement.  !

 Pour le reste du moins jusqu'à présent, tout fonctionne au poil apparemment ! 
Je déplore seulement que ma vieille HP deskjet 5150 ne fonctionne plus du tout !  mais je ne suis pas certain que ce soit à cause de Maverick ! Le pilote n'est plus mis à jour depuis longtemps par HP  déjà sous les précédents OS, il fallait "trouver" un pilote GutenPrint au pif pour la faire fonctionner en sacrifiant le rectoverso !! 
Tiens si qqn a une solution, je suis preneur ! 

À vous lire
CE


----------



## sunnlight (4 Novembre 2013)

Hello
Pour les aiguilles en coin de l'horloge ll faut supprimer le fichier plist et redémarrerer le mac j'ai eu ça moi aussi 
Bonne nuit


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Novembre 2013)

sunnlight a dit:


> Hello
> Pour les aiguilles en coin de l'horloge ll faut supprimer le fichier plist et redémarrerer le mac j'ai eu ça moi aussi
> Bonne nuit



Excellente réponse !
Mais quel fichier plist dans une liste de 3991 ?


----------



## sunnlight (4 Novembre 2013)

hello Iluro64

Oulà c'est dans bibliothèque/préférence, en faisant alt sur le finder tu vas sur bibliothèque, après çà doit etre widget/dashbord quelque chose de ce genre.

Bonne journée


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Novembre 2013)

sunnlight a dit:


> hello Iluro64
> 
> Oulà c'est dans bibliothèque/préférence, en faisant alt sur le finder tu vas sur bibliothèque, après çà doit etre widget/dashbord quelque chose de ce genre.
> 
> Bonne journée



C'est widget-com.apple.widget.worldclock


----------



## gmaa (4 Novembre 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> C'est widget-com.apple.widget.worldclock




Je n'ai pas cette préférence... et "pourtant elle ne tourne pas"...


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Novembre 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Je n'ai pas cette préférence... et "pourtant elle ne tourne pas"...



S'il n'y a pas de fichier, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de widget horloge, ce qui serait étonnant. Un reboot est peut-être nécessaire. Personnellement je n'ai pas eu besoin de rebooter. Le simple fait de faire afficher les widgets, dont l'horloge, à remis les aiguilles à leur place au bout de quelques secondes. Il faut que le système recrée le fichier .plist


----------



## gmaa (4 Novembre 2013)

> 2) La petite montre de Time Machine ne remonte plus le temps quand je la lance.



J'ai tout d'un coup un doute... C'est bien d'elle dont on parle...

Quel lien avec un widget?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> J'ai tout d'un coup un doute... C'est bien d'elle dont on parle...
> 
> Quel lien avec un widget?



effectivement la petite horloge de Time machine située dans la barre des menus ne tourne plus chez moi pendant la sauvegarde qui se fait correctement néanmoins .
Beaucoup ici parle de l'horloge du Dashboard qui chez moi fonctionne correctement


----------



## fau6il (4 Novembre 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> et "pourtant elle ne tourne pas"...



_Galilée aurait dit le contraire  
(Ok, je sors )_


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Novembre 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> J'ai tout d'un coup un doute... C'est bien d'elle dont on parle...
> 
> Quel lien avec un widget?



Il y a effectivement une confusion 

La petite pendule de TM dans la barre des menus ne fonctionne plus  
Par contre, celle de la barre latérale fonctionne toujours 

Oui, il était bien question de l'horloge analogique (widget) qui était devenue bizarre en passant sous Mavericks, et qu'on répare avec la manip citée plus haut.


----------



## gmaa (4 Novembre 2013)

> Galilée aurait dit le contraire



C'était pour ça les guillemets!


----------



## fau6il (5 Novembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Première fois depuis Tiger que je suis content d'un OS Apple.



_
Et moi, 
Et moi, 
Et moi, :hein:
Qui ne suis pas Chinois,   
Contrairement à toi, 

Je re_tourne allègrement sous 10.7.5  _


----------



## Etienne000 (5 Novembre 2013)

fau6il a dit:


> _
> Et moi,
> Et moi,
> Et moi, :hein:
> ...



Le pire OS d'Apple. C'est un Vista like


----------



## sunnlight (5 Novembre 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Je n'ai pas cette préférence... et "pourtant elle ne tourne pas"...



Si mais attention depuis Lion il faut aller dans aller sous finder et presser alt


----------



## gmaa (5 Novembre 2013)

sunnlight a dit:


> Si mais attention depuis Lion il faut aller dans aller sous finder et presser alt



Oui je sais...
Mais je n'ai pas cette préférence... widget-com.apple.widget.worldclock

Celles que je trouve :
widget-com.apple.widget.weather.plist
widget-com.apple.widget.translation.plist
widget-com.apple.widget.stickies.plist
widget-com.apple.widget.dictionay.plist
widget-com.apple.widget.calendar.plist

*Rien d'autre*

Note : La "roue" TM (quand actif) tourne seulement dans la fenêtre latérale Finder en face du disque TM à la place de l'icône d'éjection.


----------



## sunnlight (5 Novembre 2013)

Mais c'est bizarre si ton finder est organisé dans l'ordre des noms en allant sur aller et touche alt du vas sous bibliothèque c'est juste dessous la maison et widget.apple.clock c'est juste après weather dans les préférences bien sur.
Excuse pour mon écriture


----------



## gmaa (5 Novembre 2013)

Dans : 

"Moi" ; Bibliothèque ; Preferences ; widget-com.apple.widget.xxxxxxxxx.plist

Je confirme : pas de worldclock!


----------



## sunnlight (5 Novembre 2013)

Ok bon mais à ta place je ferais un clic droit et tu peux voir le nom en entier sur information c'est très étrange mais enfin voilà


----------



## Titeuf29 (5 Novembre 2013)

J'ai fait une mise à jour de Lion,j'avais eu un soucis avec safari,maintenant cela fonctionne après la suppression de Glims.


----------



## gmaa (5 Novembre 2013)

sunnlight a dit:


> Ok bon mais à ta place je ferais *un clic droit* et tu peux voir le nom en entier sur information c'est très étrange mais enfin voilà



"un clic droit" : Sur quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

en résumé Mavericks a tellement de casseroles au derche que les mises a jour vont se succéder a un rythme infernal jusqu'au prochain OS qui ajoutera au massacre
1ère de la liste ce jour iTunes
Mail à suivre
iBooks
etc... La Combo 10.9.1 va faire 40 GO..
Safari j'en parle pas il est vérolé depuis la naissance et sans l'invention des sulfamides, il aurait contaminé tout OSX


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Novembre 2013)

Et si l'on commençait à faire une liste récapitulative des casseroles.
Personnellement, je n'ai eu que deux casseroles :

L'une avec PS : préférence cochée par erreur. OS X.9 n'est pas dans le coup.
L'autre avec Transmit : version non mise à jour. OS X.9 n'est pas dans le coup.

Bien sûr je ne parle pas de Pages qui est une grossière erreur, mais rien à voir avec OS X.9

Il semble aussi que dans Mail la commande ALT-CDE-L, Appliquer les règles, soit capricieuse. Là aussi, rien à voir avec OS X.9

La seule casserole, mais c'est plus une cassolette dans la mesure où je ne m'en sers pas, et où ça se répare facilement, c'est la pendule analogique des widgets.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Et si l'on commençait à faire une liste récapitulative des casseroles.
> Personnellement, je n'ai eu que deux casseroles :
> 
> L'une avec PS : préférence cochée par erreur. OS X.9 n'est pas dans le coup.
> ...



bah , pour le moment Mavericks est une cocotte minute ( appelée aussi casserole à cuisson ) en train de bouillir . On relève de nombreux accidents causés par l'ouverture d'anciens modèles Mac  restés sous pression. Ceci peut se produire après obstruction de la soupape de lancement et provoquer pas mal de dysfonctionnements . Les Mac modernes sont pourvus d'un mécanisme de sécurité qui empêche l'ouverture du couvercle tant que le récipient est sous pression. Alors , avant que ça pète une Maj est vite SVP


----------



## Le docteur (6 Novembre 2013)

J'ai trouvé un bug et un petit souci avec la mémoire peut-être.
 Sur mon bureau, les icônes n'ont pas d'aperçu. Ca revient quand je relance le Finder, et ça repart au démarrage suivant.
 J'ai un gros fichier .PDF de 1GO. La dernière fois que je l'ai ouvert, ma mémoire semble avoir un peu saturé et ça m'a tout ralenti. Ca coïncidait avec un RAM relativement pleine. J'espère que le système n'a pas de problème à gérer la libération de la RAM. À voir. Je n'ai pas réussi à le reproduire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h15 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


>  J'ai un gros fichier .PDF de 1GO.


N'y voir aucune vantardise, hein...


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Novembre 2013)

Parmi les cassolettes d'OS X.9, en voici une qui pourrait bien être une casserole selon l'usage que l'on fait encore de Quick Time 7. D'accord, cette appli d'Apple est en voie d'obsolescence "programmée". Mais qui dit que cette fonction, somme toute banale et utile, n'est pas utilisée par d'autres applications ?

Il s'agit de la fonction : *Tout ramener au premier plan*


----------



## Le docteur (10 Novembre 2013)

Bug résolu pour l'affichage des images sur le bureau. Un p'tit coup d'Onyx sur "Affichage du contenu des dossiers". Mais je me demande si je n'ai pas foutu la mouise avec mon PDF d'1GO (le manuel des élèves).


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Novembre 2013)

QuickTime Player semble aussi avoir des difficultés lorsque tu veux copier une partie de l'écran ou même simplement le quitter :mouais:


----------



## jackymorel (11 Novembre 2013)

C'est marrant de lire ce post...Vous avez tous l'air super branché, vous détaillez ce que Maverick peut faire de plus, vous parlez de l'avenir...etc. Moi je suis un simple utilisateur lamba. Le 10.8 ou même le 10.7 m'allait bien...Je ne fais qu'écrire des textes, charger mes photos et les trier, faire de la mise en page pour mes magazines (je suis journaliste et éditeur). Accessoirement, je traite un peu de vidéo...Jusqu'à maintenant tout allait bien. Depuis ce jour malheureux où un ami spécialsite m'a conseillé de charger Maverick car c'était gratuit (je ne savais même pas que les autres étaient payantes), je suis dans la merde (voir mon post dans un autre forum. Donc j'en ai marre de devoir subir les problèmes des nouveautés (ne parlons pas d'IOS 7 sur l'Iphone !)...car ça me pertube dans mon travail. Mon mac n'est pas un jouet, je ne joue pas aux jeux video, c'est un outil de travail. J'aimerais simplement que les concepteurs de toutes ces "nouveautés" fabuleuses les testent longtemps avant de nous les infuser quasiment de force....Merci pour ceux dont la passion n'est pas l'informatique...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h04 ----------

Pour vous faire gagner du temps : http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/ras-bol-1234271.html


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Novembre 2013)

jackymorel a dit:


> C'est marrant de lire ce post...Vous avez tous l'air super branché, vous détaillez ce que Maverick peut faire de plus, vous parlez de l'avenir...etc. Moi je suis un simple utilisateur lamba. Le 10.8 ou même le 10.7 m'allait bien...Je ne fais qu'écrire des textes, charger mes photos et les trier, faire de la mise en page pour mes magazines (je suis journaliste et éditeur). Accessoirement, je traite un peu de vidéo...Jusqu'à maintenant tout allait bien. Depuis ce jour malheureux où un ami spécialsite m'a conseillé de charger Maverick car c'était gratuit (je ne savais même pas que les autres étaient payantes), je suis dans la merde (voir mon post dans un autre forum. Donc j'en ai marre de devoir subir les problèmes des nouveautés (ne parlons pas d'IOS 7 sur l'Iphone !)...car ça me pertube dans mon travail. Mon mac n'est pas un jouet, je ne joue pas aux jeux video, c'est un outil de travail. J'aimerais simplement que les concepteurs de toutes ces "nouveautés" fabuleuses les testent longtemps avant de nous les infuser quasiment de force....Merci pour ceux dont la passion n'est pas l'informatique...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h04 ----------
> 
> Pour vous faire gagner du temps : http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/ras-bol-1234271.html



Ben tu le sais L'union fait la force ! En réalité chacun utilise, tout comme toi, l'informatique de façon partielle et connait plus ou moins bien son domaine. Tous les post regroupés permettent d'avoir un aperçu assez complet de ce qui fonctionne Ou pas


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2013)

jackymorel a dit:


> CDepuis ce jour malheureux où un ami spécialsite m'a conseillé de charger Maverick car c'était gratuit (je ne savais même pas que les autres étaient payantes)


Change d'ami spécialiste

Proposer à _quelqu'un_ un changement d'OS pour la seule raison que ce dernier est gratuit, sans même s'assurer que le _quelqu'un_ en question puisse aisément revenir en arrière en 2 clics (donc avec un clone bootable) est d'une bêtise sans nom.

Surtout quand l'ordi est la machine de travail dudit _quelqu'un_




jackymorel a dit:


> Donc j'en ai marre de devoir subir les problèmes des nouveautés (ne parlons pas d'IOS 7 sur l'Iphone !)...car ça me pertube dans mon travail.


Après, ce problème de nouveautés et autres grigris iOS est un semi problème : pour les possesseurs de machines sous ML, il suffit de ne pas (encore) installer ce nouvel OS. C'est plus embêtant pour les acheteurs de nouvelles machines


----------



## gmaa (11 Novembre 2013)

+1
Et ton ami aurait été avisé de te conseiller d'assurer tes arrières...
Clone avant migration : retour arrière possible.
Ça coûte un disque mais au moins on a au moins une sauvegarde (démarrable)... en plus de TM que je suppose tu utilises pour ton "quotidien".


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est plus embêtant pour les acheteurs de nouvelles machines



J'ai lu quelque part que des nouvelles machines machines avaient été livrées avec ML


----------



## dainfamous (11 Novembre 2013)

ceux ne sont pas réellement des nouvelles machines mais plutôt des machines en stock avant le 22 octobre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> ceux ne sont pas réellement des nouvelles machines mais plutôt des machines en stock avant le 22 octobre



C'est classique.

D'ailleurs, quand j'ai acheté mon iMac actuel, il était sous Snow Leopard alors que Lion était sorti.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> J'ai lu quelque part que des nouvelles machines machines avaient été livrées avec ML


Oui, mais si te te souviens, c'était un iMac 27" BTO (donc pas du tout la configuration standard). Ce qui manifestement expliquait cela


----------



## subsole (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
je dois dire que je ne me suis pas tapé tout le topic et que je ne suis pas encore passé à  Mavericks.. En se moment je ne suis pas vraiment l'actualité Apple :rose:

D'après ce que j'ai lu à droite à gauche 10.9 semble relativement bugué, est-il urgent d'attendre ? 

Est-il vrai que l'on ne peut plus sauvegarder et synchroniser son iPhone qu'en passant par iCloud ? (J'ai lu ça sur MacG dans un commentaire sur le sondage de Que pensez-vous de Mavericks ?)

Y aurait il des limitations/changements radicaux, si oui lesquels ?


----------



## r e m y (11 Novembre 2013)

oui pour l'avant-dernière question. 

Apple a supprimé les SyncServices de Mavericks ce qui interdit la synchronisation de Calendriers et Contacts en mode local. La seule synchro possible est via iCloud


----------



## subsole (11 Novembre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> oui pour la dernière question. Apple a supprimé les SyncServices de Mavericks ce qui interdit la synchronisation de Calendriers et Contacts en mode local. La seule synchro possible est via iCloud


Merci r e m y. 
C'est un univers de plus en plus clôt , le bon côté c'est que ça facilite la vie de la N.S.A. 

Y a d'autres trucs sympa ? :mouais:

Sinon, au niveau de le la synchro de l'iPhone, quelqu'un aurait des précisions ?


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Novembre 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je dois dire que je ne me suis pas tapé tout le topic et que je ne suis pas encore passé à  Mavericks.. En se moment je ne suis pas vraiment l'actualité Apple :rose:
> 
> D'après ce que j'ai lu à droite à gauche 10.9 semble relativement bugué, est-il urgent d'attendre ?
> ...



Patiente avant de passer sous OS X.9.

Il n'y a pas, à ma connaissance, de problèmes radicaux. En revanche il y a beaucoup de petits changements plus gênants que handicapants. Je pense que les plus gros problèmes se situent au niveau des applications qui n'on pas encore fait le tour les petites misères qu'Apple leur inflige, comme le changement de comportement d'une commande, conséquence d'un "petit changement malencontreux".


----------



## subsole (11 Novembre 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Patiente avant de passer sous OS X.9.
> 
> Il n'y a pas, à ma connaissance, de problèmes radicaux. En revanche il y a beaucoup de petits changements plus gênants que handicapants. Je pense que les plus gros problèmes se situent au niveau des applications qui n'on pas encore fait le tour les petites misères qu'Apple leur inflige, comme le changement de comportement d'une commande, conséquence d'un "petit changement malencontreux".



Effectivement, je n'avais pas l'intention de me précipiter, je ne le fais jamais, mais renseigne comme je n'ai pas suivi l'actualité depuis un moment .  
Au fait, qu'en est-il de la compatibilité de la CS 5 ?


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Novembre 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Effectivement, je n'avais pas l'intention de me précipiter, je ne le fais jamais, mais renseigne comme je n'ai pas suivi l'actualité depuis un moment .
> Au fait, qu'en est-il de la compatibilité de la CS 5 ?



Pour l'instant, ça n'a pas l'air trop mauvais.
J'ai trouvé que le comportement du lasso de PS avait changé. Il faut appuyer sur ALT pour sélec-tionner par une succession de segments de droite.
J'ai eu aussi un bug mais ce n'était pas de la faute de PS, mais d'un disque qui tout en gardant son nom avait changé de nom pour PS. Un gars sympa d'un post que j'ai ouvert m'a donné la solution (préférences de PS).


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Novembre 2013)

Petit point sur Mail après la mise à jour relative aux problème avec Gmail. En ce qui concerne ce point particulier, je ne saurai répondre n'ayant pas de compte Gmail.

J'avais déjà remarqué que l'application des règles de filtrage du courrier soit par la combinaison de touches CDE-ALT-L ne fonctionnait pas. Pas plus qu'elle ne fonctionne pas en cliquant sur la commande.

Cela n'est que la face d'un problème plus générale concernant les règles.
Lorsqu'on établit ou lorsqu'on modifie une règle dans Mail/Préférences/Règles, tout apparait normal :

La règle est bien modifiée, ou bien établie
Son nom est bien ajusté par édition
Sa place dans la liste est bien fixée.
Lorsqu'on quitte les préférences pour revenir à une utilisation normale, tout semble normal. Mais cela ne fonctionne pas. Cela signifie que si l'on a des emails en attente de l'application d'une règle, elle ne sera pas appliquée. Si l'on a envoyé quelques emails pour contrôler le fonctionnement d'une nouvelle règle ou d'une règle modifiée, après réception on se rend compte qu'elle n'a pas été appliquée.

Cela signifie que si un message est entré dans la BAL du compte CPT, il y reste et n'est pas colorié en dépit de la règle existante de le déplacer dans la BAL FOUR, en le colorient avec la couleur spécifiée.

Le premier réflexe est alors de retourner dans l'éditeur de règles  pour se rendre compte que la règle établie n'est plus dans la liste, où que dans la règle modifiée, la modification a disparu. Par modification il s'agit aussi bien que des données de filtrage, que du nom modifié qui ne l'est plus, et de la place dans la liste qui a repris sa place précédente.

Tout se passe comme si les règles avaient été figées dans l'état précédant la mise à jour de ML à Mavericks.


Existe-t-il des utilisateurs de Mail et de ses règles, qui ont fait la MàJ vers Mavericks et la MàJ de Mail ensuite, qui ont la même expérience.


----------



## mokuchley (23 Novembre 2013)

au sujet de l'upgrade d'un OS sur un ordi nait sous un autre, plus je lis dans les forums, ajoutant a cela l'experience utilisateur, plus je deviens persuadé , qu'il faille rester sur  son OS initial en version terminal ( combo )

Pourquoi ?

 - mon OS fonctionne, mes bugs sont gerables....alors pourquoi changeait ce qui fonctionne.Je suis sous snow leopard, je ne dis pas que c'est une merveille, car sans recul ni experience papeul ( c'est mon first mac, et quel mac !!!) mais ça marche.....je ne me souviens plus de l'expression qui dit on ne quitte pas ....ce qui marche

- Secondo, au lire d'un article de macge, apple prend l'utilisateur en tenaille, lors de la sortie de ses OS, c'est a dire , qu'il n'est pas finalisé au départ ........alors, un petit aparté s'impose, est ce que vous accepterez que votre enfant naisse non finalisé, ou, acheté un picasso, et a l'achat picasso, vous dit qu'il le finalisera plus tard.....c'est deux exemple sont un peu tiré par les cheveux, mais, dans votre travail, quand un client vous fait une commande, que dira t il si votre produit final, ressamble a un OS a son demarrage......
...il pourrait dire, " eh, trouduc, tu sais ou tu peux te la carer ta merde "

ah oui mais non, l'informatique c'est different, me dirait vous........mais Apple ne met pas un fusil sous la tempe en vendant, ou plutot, en offrant, son OS.......a mediter !!!

en offrant son OS, et là, je tique, parceque Apple qui offre quelquechose, ça cache forcément autrechose.......en gros, je vois ça comme un pannier a crabe, on ouvre les portes, on attend les poissons et  hop on ferme tout

dans cette gratuité, je vois le desir d"Apple que snow , ne devienne le XP, et comme il n'assure plus sa securité, cela pourrait etre une porte derobé pour hacker ( ce qu'est, a mon avis IOS )

- sinon, je lis les posts de ce sujet, et certains des avantages me paraisse, pour moi, futile , pour ne pas dire pédant; genre,mon ordi s'eteint plus en 30 mais en 15 seconde, ou l'application qui souvre plus vite...et touty quanty

alors, pourquoi upgradé ? et ne pas attendre , pour le moins, la version combo de mavericks, qui, si j'ai un peu compris sera la finalité de LION 

les gens savent et foncent dans le mur, car les OS nazent au départ sont une normalité ( le comble du produit finit )

alors pourquoi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mokuchley (23 Novembre 2013)

Mais, j'avoue, qu"au lire de certain avec des imac 2010, on gagne en puissance, alors là ......si mes logiciel pro peuvent mieux se comporter, ça sera volontié....mais il faut encore attendre, pour verifier la réalité, sinon, la fluidité sur snow est bonne........

une question

les application universel binaries sont toujours valable sur maverick ?


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Novembre 2013)

mokuchley a dit:


> au sujet de l'upgrade d'un OS sur un ordi nait sous un autre, plus je lis dans les forums, ajoutant a cela l'experience utilisateur, plus je deviens persuadé , qu'il faille rester sur  son OS initial en version terminal ( combo )[...]



C'est souvent une bonne solution, mais pas toujours Par exemple mon mac mini de 2007 se comporte nettement mieux avec Snow Léopard qu'avec Tiger et peut avoir des logiciels plus récents. Mais c'est vrai qu'il est parfois mieux d'éviter les mises à jours si notre version nous convient parfaitement.

Le problème des mises à jour est que souvent l'utilisateur se dit: "Est-ce que mon matériel est assez bien pour la mise à jour?" et non pas "Est-ce que la mise à jour est assez bien pour mon matériel?". Par exemple, je connais plusieurs personnes qui ont fait la mise à jour iOS 6 dès sa sortie sur leur 3GS et qui se plaignent de lenteurs et disent que leur téléphone n'est plus assez puissant en lieu de mettre la faute sur iOS, même si malheureusement on ne peut pas revenir en arrière.

Pour revenir à Mavericks, pour l'instant je ne l'installe pas. Il m'apporterait plus de restrictions que de nouveautés (par exemple la synchronisation locale).


----------



## mokuchley (24 Novembre 2013)

Le problème des mises à jour est que souvent l'utilisateur se dit:  "Est-ce que mon matériel est assez bien pour la mise à jour?" et non pas  "Est-ce que la mise à jour est assez bien pour mon matériel?"

.....ceci est trés juste

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h17 ----------

La perte de la syncronisation loicale est le point d'ancrage, le demarrage de la fermeture obligatoire dréssé par Apple pour OBLIGER l'utilisateur a venir sur le cloud

Logique de leur part ; il ne vont, tout de même pas attendre, de rentabiliser, les millions investit dans leur ruche

consequence : sa passe ou sa casse , demain, vouloir du Apple signifira que tu seras forcement integrer dans le Cloud

j'aime le fascisme liberal, si j'appartiens à Apple


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Novembre 2013)

mokuchley a dit:


> *La perte de la syncronisation loicale est le point d'ancrage, le demarrage de la fermeture obligatoire dréssé par Apple pour OBLIGER l'utilisateur a venir sur le cloud*
> 
> Logique de leur part ; il ne vont, tout de même pas attendre, de rentabiliser, les millions investit dans leur ruche
> 
> ...



C'est tout à fait cela.
Il y a un exemple simple que l'on peut "vivre" avec Contacts, tout en pouvant revenir en arrière.
En activant iCloud dans les Préférences de Contacts, tout ajout de nouveau contact depuis un Mac, par exemple, est placé dans le nuage, et est en suite visible dans les Contacts d'autres Mac, par exemple. Mais il n'est pas copié. Il est aussi visible dans une rubrique de regroupement.
Si l'on veut que ce contact existe dans le Mac qui a servi à le créer, c'est possible. Il faut désolidariser Contacts de l'iCloud dans les Préférences Générales iCloud et dans les Préférences de Contacts. Lorsqu'on fait cette opération, il faut être prudent et garder une copie des contacts dans le Mac. Lorsque cette opération est faite, on peut effacer les contacts dans Contacts d'iCloud.

Il faut noter que si l'on exporte un contact depuis Contacts d'iCloud, un fichier vcard sera téléchargé dans le dossier des Téléchargements. Mais, contrairement aux apparence du fonctionnement actuel, il ne sera pas importé dans le Mac tant que iCloud sera solidarisé avec Contacst (Préférences déjà citées).

Dans un sens, le fonctionnement actuelle est "agréable" dans la mesure où l'on peut se servir des possibilités de synchronisation via iCloud, et s'en désolidariser ensuite. Mais que réserve l'avenir ?


----------



## legritch (24 Novembre 2013)

Faut arrêter la paranoïa, iCloud n'est qu'une solution parmis d'autres utilisables avec OSX. On peut utiliser des serveurs exchange ou des serveurs caldav, carddav, etc. 

iCloud est mis en avant par Apple parce que c'est facile à utiliser et configurer.

Perso j'utilise principalement mon compte iCloud, mais je peux facilement transférer mes contacts, mes calendriers, etc, dans mon compte Google si je veux.


----------



## mokuchley (27 Novembre 2013)

chacun voit midi a sa porte

j'essaye de visualiser si ce que j'apprehende de l'avenir de l'informatique me sierra

il faut reflechir avant la construction, a la cime des montagnes et a la croisee des chemin

ce que je realise , sur les mises a jour , depuis snow , c'est qu'il joue des fois, une sorte de  role  castrateur....

si votre investissement dans votre materiel informatique est dessuét, il n'en vas pas de même pour ceux qui investissent, beaucoup d'argent, à leur niveau et se voit un jour, etre  confronté, a un mur

je l'ai realisé, avec rosetta , les plugins et instrusments virtuel du monde de la creation musical

aujourd'hui, alors que j'aimerai acheté des plug ou softs, apple et windows me l'interdise, a cause de ces nouvelles fonctionnalité qui coupe court avec le passé

heureusement, pour ma part, je peux outre-passé, cette situation imposé, en me passant de l'ordi pour la creation

je trouve cet etat de fait pitoyable

je le redis, l'informatique et l'internet n'appartiennent pas à leur constructeur, c'est un bien communautaire mondial


.....c'est une discussion sans fin, et malgrés tout, j'écoute et lis les messages sur cette mise a jour, pour en comprendre les tenants et les aboutissants

.....cela est-il de la paranoîa ?


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Novembre 2013)

Est-ce que quelqu'un a eu l'occasion de tester Mavericks sur une machine équipée de seulement 2 GB de RAM ? Fonctionne-t-il convenablement pour internet/bureautique ?

Je sais qu'il serait mieux d'avoir au moins 4 GB, mais je m'occupe de plusieurs machines qui n'ont que 2GB. Je ne pense pas que leurs propriétaires ont envie d'investir dans la RAM, mais la compatibilité de leurs OS (Léopard notamment) commence à être limite (quoiqu'elle ne semble pas encore être un grand problème&#8230. Une seule des machines est équipée de Mountain Lion et le propriétaire trouve le système parfaitement fluide pour ses applications, c'est pour ça que je me demande si Mavericks pourrait passer avec 2GB de RAM.

Je n'ai pas de machine de test avec 2GB sur laquelle je pourrais installer Mavericks pour tester.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Novembre 2013)

217ae1 a dit:


> Je sais qu'il serait mieux d'avoir au moins 4 GB, mais je m'occupe de plusieurs machines qui n'ont que 2GB. Je ne pense pas que leurs propriétaires ont envie d'investir dans la RAM, mais la compatibilité de leurs OS (Léopard notamment) commence à être limite


Pour les machines tournant sous leopard, si elles peuvent encaisser une màj système, je pense que SL serait le meilleur OS


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pour les machines tournant sous leopard, si elles peuvent encaisser une màj système, je pense que SL serait le meilleur OS



Cette option ne m'était même pas venue à l'esprit... :rateau:

de toute façon il faut acheter SL pour passer à mavericks.


----------



## JPTK (29 Novembre 2013)

217ae1 a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un a eu l'occasion de tester Mavericks sur une machine équipée de seulement 2 GB de RAM ? Fonctionne-t-il convenablement pour internet/bureautique ?



2 go c'est ce qu'il faut pour Snow et cet usage, alors maverique...


----------



## Le docteur (29 Novembre 2013)

Oui, Mavericks, à deux gigots, je ne m'y risquerais pas.


----------



## jacghit (29 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un problème avec Maverick 10.9.1 et Antidote 8 (mise à jour faite).
Le problème est avec Mail qui lorsque je le charge me répond : incompatibilité de Antidote avec votre version Mail (j'ai la version 7.1, 1827) et il est désactivé.
Vous avez aussi ce problème ? J'ai essayé de revenir la la version de Mail 7.0, mais je n'y arrive pas.
Par ailleurs, je travaille (et m'amuse) sur un iMac 21" de fin 2012
Bonne journée. 
JG


----------



## gmaa (29 Novembre 2013)

jacghit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un problème avec Maverick *10.9.1*



Mise à jour ne le propose pas...


----------



## bompi (29 Novembre 2013)

Pour les développeurs, peut-être ?


----------



## jacghit (29 Novembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Pour les développeurs, peut-être ?



Tout à fait exact, j'ai eu cette version en tant que développeur.


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Novembre 2013)

jacghit a dit:


> Tout à fait exact, j'ai eu cette version en tant que développeur.


Vous avez bien un forum dédié aux développeurs chez Apple ? Pourquoi ne pas t'y adresser ?

La majorité d'entre nous n'étant pas développeur n'avons pas eu accès à cette version


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2013)

Disons que, de plus, ce forum-ci (Réagissez!) n'est pas l'endroit le plus approprié pour en discuter.


----------



## mokuchley (1 Décembre 2013)

Est ce que Maxerick oblige le passage au Cloud ?

hormis les synchronisation Ipad / calendar / contact ( j'ai lu que la synchro local reste possible), existe-t-il d"autre App d'Apple qui le necessite ou qui obstrue l'efficience totale de l"App.


la question sous jacente, est, est ce que Maverick et les prochain OS seront forcement associer a un type Cloud, un peu ,comme le passage obligatoire, a un apple store, ne serait-ce pour le telechargement de l'OS

Donc, la question sous sous jacente, sera t on libre de choisir notre travail et nos intercommunication avec Internet

il est et sera evident qu'Internet / ethernet vont devenir des passages obligatoire, de l(informatique de demain, qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## bompi (1 Décembre 2013)

De mon point de vue, ce n'est pas nécessaire.
La plupart des applications fournies par Apple ont une double gestion des fichiers, locale et iCloud. Donc on peut conserver le local et ignorer totalement iCloud.
Pour le reste, c'est comme avant, local donc.


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Décembre 2013)

Autant je partage le point de vue de Bompi, autant je reste circonspect et méfiant, même.

Il est tout à exact que l'on peut se passer du nuage. Dans les Préférences Système, la "case" iCloud donne accès à une fenêtre où l'on coche ce que l'on veut voir passer par iCloud. Cela donne donc une certaine liberté de choix. Mais, on se rend compte rapidement que pour quelques cas particuliers, le calendrier, les contacts, le navigateur, le nuage est pratique lorsqu'on utilise plusieurs ordinateurs. On a ainsi la même chose, un même environnement en quelque sorte.

Pour le reste, c'est plus discutable. Car, si l'on choisit que certains documents passent par le nuage dans un souci de synchronisation, on se heurte à quelques réalités pratiques si l'on veut ouvrir un document dont l'application existe dans le nuage. C'est le cas actuellement de la suite iWorks, toujours en bêta test, qui n'est pas au même niveau que celle que l'on a dans les mac, et qui est en retrait fonctionnel par rapport à la précédente. Ainsi, tout document de la suite déposé dans le nuage, et ouvert par l'application du nuage sera automatiquement converti. Bien sûr, il est possible, si l'on n'a pas une copie de l'original, de revenir en arrière. Encore faudrait-il que le retour se fasse sans perte. Je sais, pour l'avoir vécu dans l'exploration de tout cela avec Pages, que le retour n'est pas parfait, et qu'il faut se remettre à l'ouvrage.

Il est difficile de savoir avec précision ce qu'Apple veut faire. La "désinvolture" avec laquelle la suite iWorks a été traitée, mais aussi d'autres applications comme Mail, n'est pas de bon augure. S'il s'agit d'une "iosiation" à marche forcée, la prudence suggère d'éviter iCloud pour la plupart de ses possibilités théoriques, et de se limiter aux données vraiment "communes" à toutes les machines : contacts, calendrier, etc


----------



## mokuchley (1 Décembre 2013)

MACOSX n'est qu'une larme finançiére face a IOS

mettez vous a la place d'apple, si MACOSX disparait, mouais, je sais meme pas si leur comptable s'en rendra compte, ou bien, il dira, a ses collègues :

le week-end a la bardade fut copieux !


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Décembre 2013)

Q'est-ce ce machin-là ?


----------



## legritch (3 Décembre 2013)

Un spammeur


----------



## dainfamous (3 Décembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Un spammeur



plutôt un trolleur...


----------



## legritch (3 Décembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> plutôt un trolleur...



Tu as été voir son site?


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2013)

Hop ! l'est plus là.


----------



## mokuchley (4 Décembre 2013)

je disais simplement que Apple fait trés attention a sa section Ibidule,donc écart de strategie mineures possible, face a la section mac ,celle ci peut ce permettre des ecarts de conduite, peu de repercussion finançière, et les ordinateurs mac ne sont peut etre pas l'avenir de la marque

qui sait, si mac ne deviendra pas fondeur, en creant ses propres carte graphique !

windows va creer en 2015 , une sorte de plateforme commune, et Apple fera pareil, d'une manière moins bordélique, mais....

....au vue du marché mondial, la tune EST dans les Ibidules, donc c'est eux qui donneront la direction majeure aux OS

aucun rapport avec le sujet, me direz vous ?
moi, je pense que non

a la question, quel devenir de l'informatique, Apple et Windows ont leur idée, le tout , pour nous ,est de decrypté, dans quel direction ils vont

donc, Maverick, pour moi, c'est de me poser des questions; la 1er, Ou vac mavericks ?

ensuite, Apple est cupide, pourquoi la gratuité du produit, un panier au crabe, a lire macge, ça marche !!!


 mais si j'etudie Maverick, c'est qu'il m'attire, mais est ce que mon Imac 2010 va suivre, ça s'est un autre pan de reflexion


----------



## kyaude (9 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Plus ils tarderont à 'merger' les 2 OS plus la fin de Imac/Pwb sera proche à moins qu'un interface révolutionnaire remplace le clavier/souris et accélère l'arrivée du tout IOS. 

Il ne faut pas oublier aussi que le jour ou il n'y a plus de Imac/Pwb chez Apple beaucoup les quitteront pour retrouver 'ailleurs' une synchronisation Machine de bureau/Tablette/Téléphone (avec ou sans Cloud, ce qui est un autre débat) quitte à utiliser des outils moins automatiques.

Mavericks a été gratuit pour faire avaler la pilule de la synchronisation obligatoire par l'iCloud et en fait nous contraindre à payer pour son utilisation à plus ou moins long terme (5Go gratuits avec le temps c'est vite dépassé).

La variation de l'effort de présentation dans les Keynotes permet de voir quelle est l'importance des produits aux yeux mêmes d'Apple. 
Pour l'instant ils nous vendent le meilleur système du monde même sur des machines d'un certain âge ... alors 

Ce n'est juste mon avis.

Cordialement


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Décembre 2013)

kyaude a dit:


> Pour l'instant ils nous vendent le meilleur système du monde même sur des machines d'un certain âge ... alors



C'est "eux" qui l'affirment :rose:


----------



## Al2n3it8ak (10 Décembre 2013)

C'était bien trop beau pour le croire. Je pouvais naviguer librement en mode colonnes dans Finder avec les simples touches fléchées du clavier et lorsqu'arrivé sur un fichier Quicktime, une simple pression de la barre d'espacement me visionnait un aperçu de mon film.

Depuis que je suis sur Maverick, la majorité de mes fichiers nécessite une conversion, LONGUE , avec ouverture de Quicktime oblige :hein:, conversion que je perds si je ne prend pas soin de la sauvegarder de nouveau. 

Et voilà que la dernière version sauvegardée hérite de la date de conversion. Pratique lorsque ton Univers de fichiers est classé par date afin de se remémorer la fameuse date du souvenir.

Comment puis-je aimer cette mouture qui doit en théorie me sauver du temps. Dois-je maintenant ouvrir chaque fichiers de ma bibliothèque dans Quicktime, les convertir puis les sauvegarder de nouveau, tout çà pour sauver quelques secondes précieuses lorsque je navigue à la recherche d'un clip en particulier?!?

Voilà un exemple où l'évolution technologique se ridiculise elle-même.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Décembre 2013)

Al2n3it8ak a dit:


> C'était bien trop beau pour le croire. Je pouvais naviguer librement en mode colonnes dans Finder avec les simples touches fléchées du clavier et lorsqu'arrivé sur un fichier Quicktime, une simple pression de la barre d'espacement me visionnait un aperçu de mon film.
> 
> Depuis que je suis sur Maverick, la majorité de mes fichiers nécessite une conversion, LONGUE , avec ouverture de Quicktime oblige :hein:, conversion que je perds si je ne prend pas soin de la sauvegarder de nouveau.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

D'un autre côté personne ne t'as mis un pistolet sur la tempe pour te faire installer Mavericks

J'espère juste pour toi que tu as possibilité de revenir à Moutain Lion, via un clone ou Time Machine, en attendant que Mavericks corrige ses défauts de jeunesse


----------



## kreos50 (5 Janvier 2014)

Je me suis empressé de le désinstaller pour revenir au Moutain Lion 10.8!
Buggs sur buggs, fort ralentissement de navigation, ouverture de dossiers, de liens et sites mettant un temps fou, etc, etc... (j'ai une connect Internet par parabolela France profonde). 
Ce navigateur n'est pas au point et étonnant de la part de Apple de le lancer sur le marché!


----------



## Jean-marie B (5 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Pour ceux qui ont peur de l'installer sur un mac de 2010, sur un MBP C2D mid 2010 c'est fluide.
Je ne constate aucun problème majeur, ni de navigation avec safari, ni autres.

C'est plus rapide qu'avec ML.
Pour un nouvel Os je trouve que c'est bien mieux que par ex: les débuts de Lion.

Mais je comprend, avec Apple ont veut le maximum "et c'est normal parce que l'ont paye le Maximum".

Je ne vois aucune régression dans cet Os.
Une transition "Oui".


----------



## Le docteur (5 Janvier 2014)

kreos50 a dit:


> Je me suis empressé de le désinstaller pour revenir au Moutain Lion 10.8!
> Buggs sur buggs, fort ralentissement de navigation, ouverture de dossiers, de liens et sites mettant un temps fou, etc, etc... (j'ai une connect Internet par parabolela France profonde).
> Ce navigateur n'est pas au point et étonnant de la part de Apple de le lancer sur le marché!



Ca ce n'est pas normal. Encore un mode "mise à jour" qui a mal tourné.

Pour le coup des fichiers vidéo, par contre, ça ne risque pas de s'arranger, à moins que quelqu'un reprenne Perian. Sinon, on est mal.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (5 Janvier 2014)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour ceux qui ont peur de l'installer sur un mac de 2010, sur un MBP C2D mid 2010 c'est fluide.
> Je ne constate aucun problème majeur, ni de navigation avec safari, ni autres.
> 
> ...



c'est pas une question de vouloir le maximum.
Vouloir un truc qui tourne correctement et qui fasse au moins pareil que les OS precedents, j'apellerais ca plutot le minimum.

Non personne ne nous mets un pistolets sos la tempe pour installer. Mais les developpeurs de soft font leur soft pour le(s) dernier(s) OS et a un moment, on est obligé de faire la mise a jour


----------



## Jean-marie B (5 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,



> c'est pas une question de vouloir le maximum.
> Vouloir un truc qui tourne correctement et qui fasse au moins pareil que les OS precedents, j'apellerais ca plutot le minimum.
> 
> Non personne ne nous mets un pistolets sos la tempe pour installer. Mais les developpeurs de soft font leur soft pour le(s) dernier(s) OS et a un moment, on est obligé de faire la mise a jour



A chaque changement d'Os, ils y a quelques soucis.

Pour le reste : en ce qui me concerne : l'Os ne me sert qu'a faire tourner mes logiciels.
Pour la gestion du système (entrée, sortie etc...)
Mes logiciels utilisé fréquemment sont :
Office 2011
FCP
Aperture
Safari
Le finder
Pour le reste de mes softs, c'est à usage limité. (et je n'ai constaté aucun soucis)

Pour le wifi aucun soucis, réseau interne : nas, airport, ethernet, etc... pas de problème.

De plus avec un MBP 2010 C2D pour tout ce qui est du courrier électronique, internet et bureautique c'est comme le 1er jour avec SL.

Et bien chapeau à APPLE pour cela !

MBP acheté avec Snow leopard.
Nous sommes actuellement 3 Os plus loin et mon MBP est toujours aussi réactif.

Essaye de faire la même chose avec un pc similaire à mon MBP et installe un windows actuel (8)
Cela va ramer sec. "a condition de savoir installer le nouvel OS et ça ce n'est pas gagné).


----------



## Mopiu (6 Janvier 2014)

Je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup plus de bugs sur Mavericks (je suis sur MBPr late 2013) le pire étant *Garageband * qu'Apple a rendu instable et bourré de bugs.


----------



## fragadajones (7 Janvier 2014)

Mavericks tourne parfaitement bien sur mon MBP 13" début 2011, aucuns ralentissements internet, ouverture de logiciels ou autre... juste parfait 

Pour mon "cas" : très bonne transition à juste une exception près  : lors de la lecture de fichiers mkv avec VLC , sois la lecture saccade, sois elle se coupe; le film est donc illisible


----------



## PauloL22 (28 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un Mac-book-air Version Mavericks, après avoir modifié un fichier httpd.conf mon mac est bloqué au démarrage,  plus accès à rien. L'écran se fige .
Merci de m'aider.
Paul


----------



## bompi (28 Novembre 2015)

Je vois mal le lien entre *httpd.conf* et le fait qu'il soit bloqué au démarrage. C'est vraiment la seule modification que tu as apportée ?
Et ça bloque à quel endroit, au juste ?

Sinon, le plus simple est de démarrer sur la partition de secours.
Ouvrir l'Utilitaire de Disque, monter le disque système.
Ouvrir le Terminal et retourner éditer le fichier *httpd.conf* pour le corriger.
Redémarrer normalement.


----------



## PauloL22 (28 Novembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Je vois mal le lien entre *httpd.conf* et le fait qu'il soit bloqué au démarrage. C'est vraiment la seule modification que tu as apportée ?
> Et ça bloque à quel endroit, au juste ?
> 
> Sinon, le plus simple est de démarrer sur la partition de secours.
> ...


----------



## PauloL22 (28 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Ca se bloque dès le début, en fait j'ai le bip, puis écran gris avec pomme, une roue puis tout est figé mais j ai la souris.
J'essai le mode sans échec mais je crois que le problème est vraiment au début du boot.
quand tu dis démarrer sur la partition de secours est ce le recovery?
je vais essayé,
en tout cas merci,
Paul


----------



## PauloL22 (28 Novembre 2015)

PauloL22 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ca se bloque dès le début, en fait j'ai le bip, puis écran gris avec pomme, une roue puis tout est figé mais j ai la souris.
> J'essai le mode sans échec mais la barre défile sur un quart a peu près et se stoppe. Avec le mode verbeux je n arrive pas a voir je n arrive pas a faire pause et il passe très vite sur la pomme
> Quand tu dis démarrer sur la partition de secours est ce le recovery?
> ...


Re- Bonsoir,


----------



## bompi (28 Novembre 2015)

Oui : la partition de secours c'est le mode Recovery (cmd+R au démarrage).


----------



## PauloL22 (28 Novembre 2015)

PauloL22 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ca se bloque dès le début, en fait j'ai le bip, puis écran gris avec pomme, une roue puis tout est figé mais j ai la souris.
> J'essai le mode sans échec mais je crois que le problème est vraiment au début du boot.
> quand tu dis démarrer sur la partition de secours est ce le recovery?
> ...


----------



## PauloL22 (28 Novembre 2015)

Le problème avec le terminal je suis en prompt  # -bash-3.2 et ne sais pas comment retrouver un prompt normal et avoir du coup toutes les commandes linux, je n'ai pas accès a locate...les commandes ne sont pas reconnues,


----------



## bompi (28 Novembre 2015)

C'est normal : toutes les commandes ne sont pas disponibles, il y a seulement un jeu par défaut. Mais tu as au moins les commandes du shell lui-même plus, je pense, l'éditeur *nano* voire *vi*.

Mais, une fois que tu as monté la partition interne, il te suffit aussi de modifier la variable d'environnement PATH du shell en ajoutant les chemins de cette partition pour en retrouver davantage.
Admettons que ta partition s'appelle "brol", elle est sans doute montée en "/Volumes/brol" (à vérifier) et tu peux taper :

```
export PATH="$PATH:/Volumes/brol/bin:/Volumes/brol/sbin:/Volumes/brol/usr/bin:/Volumes/brol/usr/sbin
```
et un certain nombre de commandes seront disponibles (quoique certaines requérant des bibliothèques particuli!res ou étant des liens symboliques ne marcheront pas comme attendu).


----------



## PauloL22 (30 Novembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> C'est normal : toutes les commandes ne sont pas disponibles, il y a seulement un jeu par défaut. Mais tu as au moins les commandes du shell lui-même plus, je pense, l'éditeur *nano* voire *vi*.
> 
> Mais, une fois que tu as monté la partition interne, il te suffit aussi de modifier la variable d'environnement PATH du shell en ajoutant les chemins de cette partition pour en retrouver davantage.
> Admettons que ta partition s'appelle "brol", elle est sans doute montée en "/Volumes/brol" (à vérifier) et tu peux taper :
> ...



Bonjour Bompi,
J'ai enfin résolu mon problème, mais j'avoue que je ne comprends pas vraiment ce qui s'est passé...j'avais avant le plantage fait une copie du dossier /etc j'ai repris ma sauvegarde et fait un restart depuis la console, et tout est revenu
Sauf que en comparant tout mes fichiers de conf il n'y a pas de différence excepté sur une conf dans /etc/apache2/site-enable/ test.conf <VirtualHost *:80>
alors que sur l'ancien   <VirtualHost *:81> J'avais volontairement changé de port et ne vois pas pourquoi ça bloque, cela dit je ne suis pas pro des vhosts.

En tout cas merci beaucoup de ton temps et aide,
P


----------



## bompi (1 Décembre 2015)

Oui, c'est un peu curieux que le simple changement de port produise autant d'effet. On peut peut-être en déduire que tu as modifié le port pour un service utilisé par le système.
Si tu te crées un vhost spécifique, tu pourras lui attribuer le port que tu veux.


----------



## PauloL22 (1 Décembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Oui, c'est un peu curieux que le simple changement de port produise autant d'effet. On peut peut-être en déduire que tu as modifié le port pour un service utilisé par le système.
> Si tu te crées un vhost spécifique, tu pourras lui attribuer le port que tu veux.


Oui franchement je n'ai pas compris,
En tout cas merci,
P


----------



## poussvite (1 Décembre 2015)

hello,juste un avis alors.Je dirai simplement regretter l'avoir installé!Je passe plus de temps à regarder la petite roue colorée tourner dès que j'ouvre une application voire un fichier.désespérant.Sommes-nous en droit d'espérer une rectification du tir delà part d'Apple ou juste dans nos rêves?


----------



## Sly54 (1 Décembre 2015)

Si tu parles de Mavericks, je suis étonné : cet OS tournait et tourne comme une horloge sur mes différents Mac (avec SSD ou disque dur).
Quelle est ta configuration matérielle ?


----------



## bompi (1 Décembre 2015)

Vu qu'il s'agit de Mavericks, tu peux oublier toute amélioration de la part d'Apple. Ils ne s'occupent plus que de El Capitan et de son successeur.


----------



## poussvite (1 Décembre 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu parles de Mavericks, je suis étonné : cet OS tournait et tourne comme une horloge sur mes différents Mac (avec SSD ou disque dur).
> Quelle est ta configuration matérielle ?


non,suis distrait,sorry.il s'agit d'El Capitan 10,11,1
je travaille avec un mini fin 2009.4 Go ,dd 320 Go utilisé à peine la moitié! et safari 9,0,1 qui pédale souvent.
vais faire dodo et reprends du service demain.bonne nuit.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2015)

Il me semblait aussi… 
Mais El Capitan avec 4 Go de RAM et un disque dur, ça ne m'étonne pas trop que ça rame. A suivre dans un autre fil


----------



## poussvite (2 Décembre 2015)

merci pour l'info SLY.suis pas trop callé dans ce monde info pour m'en etre rendu compte! Il ne me reste donc plus qu'à y placer un SSD. est-ce envisageable sur un mini fin 09? m'en vais lire un autre fil sur le sujet


----------

